# Cube Forumstreffen 2011



## Sirrah73 (28. Dezember 2010)

Hallo liebe Würfelgemeinde,


 jetzt kam ja auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt zusammen mit Cortina die Idee auf, ein Cube Forumstreffen zu organisieren. Erste Zustimmung / positives Feedback hat es ja in diesem Forum schon gegeben . Die Frage ist nun, wie kriegen wir das Treffen auch auf die Reihe ?


 Viele Fragen: Wer, Wann,Wo, Wie hinkommen ?


 Bei dem Wo hat sich Fatz ja schonmal mit seinem Fahrrevier angeboten. (Mal sehen, ob wir ihm auch die Bude einrennen  .)


 Die Frage nach dem Wann wird eine schwierige sein, deshalb hab ich hier mal eine Umfrage zu aufgemacht. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir uns erstmal einen Monat aussuchen und dann das konkrete Datum festlegen. Mein Vorschlag wäre dann irgendwie Freitags anreisen und Abends , am Samstag die Bikesau rauslassen und Abends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Sonntag dann mit tollen Eindrücken und Erlebnissen Richtung Heimat abrauschen, oder ein paar Tage dranhängen oder, oder, oder .... 


 Vielleicht passt es ja irgendwie und wir sehen uns mal alle live und in echt. 



 Gruß,


 Joerg und Tina aus Eschenhahn


----------



## wiesi991 (28. Dezember 2010)

super - jetz brauchen wir noch ne abstimmung wo das ganze stattfindet 

Ich bin ja für den Geißkopf in Bischofsmais (Bayern), weil da so ziemlich für alle was dabei sein dürfte (unds natürlich nahe bei mir liegt  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (28. Dezember 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> super - jetz brauchen wir noch ne abstimmung wo das ganze stattfindet



*Natürlich zentral.. ich würde den Bodensee vorschlagen, der liegt in der Mitte der Welt..
*


----------



## Pedal41 (28. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Natürlich zentral.. ich würde den Bodensee vorschlagen, der liegt in der Mitte der Welt..
> *



Jupps ! Bodensee 1 Stunde von meiner Heimat.Liegt Mitten in der Welt , dass stimmt 

Grüsse aus dem Schwarzwald,


----------



## Mex4711 (29. Dezember 2010)

Würde was den Ort angeht eher was Mitten in Deutschland suchen... So das ALLE gut hinkommen.


----------



## wiesi991 (29. Dezember 2010)

sollte das ganze im juli sein bin ich ohnehin raus  Semesterprüfungen 

edit sagt: wenns glücklich fällt und ich entweder eine fahrgemeinschaft oder zugticket finde würds gehn

PS: würde sich einer die mühe machen und den link zu dem fred in seitenabständen in den topthemen des cube-forums posten?


----------



## OIRAM (29. Dezember 2010)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mittelpunkt_Deutschlands

...für mich ist ende August schlecht, da Urlaub. Komme aus NRW, würde bis 500km auf mich nehmen und hätte sogar noch nen platz auf dem Dach, für ein CUBE frei. (Fahrgemeinschaft)
bin mal gespannt, wie sich das hier entwickelt.
Die Idee ist natürlich


----------



## mi2 (29. Dezember 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mittelpunkt_Deutschlands



da würd ich sogar mitm rad hinfahren. alles so ca 30 km von hier


----------



## LittleBoomer (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin zwar zu 99,9% immer nur Mitleser aber ein Treffen ist ne tolle Sache. Als Ort würde ich nicht das Flachland vorschlagen, insofern gehts ja nur ab dem Harz abwärts, was ja schon fast gut Richtung D-Mitte geht...
Mal noch ne Frage: Wäre es erlaubt seinen Cube-Abstinenten-Partner (Ghost) mitzubringen ?

Grüße aus dem (inoffiziellen) nördlichsten Schwarzwald

Matthias


----------



## wiesi991 (29. Dezember 2010)

ich würd sagen ghost kann man noch zählen lassen


----------



## Vincy (29. Dezember 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage: Wäre es erlaubt seinen Cube-Abstinenten-Partner (Ghost) mitzubringen ?


 
Gehört ja schon zur näheren Verwandschaft. 
Und wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann kooperieren beide Firmen zusammen.
Waldsassen (Ghost) ist ja nur wenige km von Waldershof (Cube) entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Dezember 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage: Wäre es erlaubt seinen Cube-Abstinenten-Partner (Ghost) mitzubringen ?


Na klar  ... also ich hab da nichts gegen, ich denke auch kein anderer.


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2010)

Wäre wenns zeitlich passt auch dabei. Relativ zentral und biketechnisch *sehr* attraktiv ist auch der Pfälzer Wald. 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## barbarissima (29. Dezember 2010)

Da bin ich ja gespannt, was draus wird  
Ich bin natürlich auch mehr für ein Treffen im Süden  Das hätte den Vorteil, dass die Leute vom platten Land auch mal einen schönen Berg zu sehen bekämen


----------



## OIRAM (29. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht ist es Hilfreich das ganze mal mit ner größeren Stadt zu benennen, wo es dann im Umkreis auch verschiedene Möglichkeiten der Übernachtung gibt.
Und noch wichtiger, jemand mit Ortskenntnissen, für nette Touren, die dann auch ein klein wenig geplant sein sollten, das alle (auch die ohne Berg- und / oder Marathonerfahrung) geschmeidig mitkommen.
Die meisten kommen wohl er aus dem südlichen Raum, da müssen wir Flachländer wohl den weiteren Weg in Kauf nehmen.
Bin für alles offen und auf weitere Vorschläge gespannt.


----------



## barbarissima (29. Dezember 2010)

Oder wer die ein oder andere Tour im Hinterkopf hat, der könnte die ja auch gleich mal posten  um den Skeptikern den Mund wässrig zu machen 
Oder wir laden uns bei Guido ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dann müssen wir wenigstens alle weit fahren


----------



## beuze1 (29. Dezember 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage: Wäre es erlaubt seinen Cube-Abstinenten-Partner (Ghost) mitzubringen ?



*Erfahrungsgemäß sind Treffen ohne Partner viel Lustiger *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (29. Dezember 2010)

*Echt?*


----------



## fatz (29. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Oder wir laden uns bei Guido ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...


na dann treffen wir uns lieber gleich am lago oder im vinschgau. der guido muss von da
wo er wohnt ja auch erstmal eine gute strecke nach norden, bis da berge hergehen.
poebene ist jetzt ned so spannend.


----------



## st-bike (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde

Der Mittelpunkt Deutschlands ist schon eine neutrale Sache. Aber Touren kann man da doch eher nicht so. Zumindest kenne ich in meiner alten Heimat nicht wirklich was. Vielleicht sollte man einfach 30km südlich gehen. Sucht mal im Lokalforum oder nach Eisenacher Trailschaukel oder so. Um die Wartburg gibt es so einiges. Je nach Ort wäre ich dabei. Zeitlich bin ich felxibel, außer die schon geplanten Touren, aber wenn es danach geht, dann findet nie ein Termin statt. Also legt einfach was fest und wer kommt, der kommt.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Dezember 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Und noch wichtiger, jemand mit Ortskenntnissen, für nette Touren, die dann auch ein klein wenig geplant sein sollten, das alle (auch die ohne Berg- und / oder Marathonerfahrung) geschmeidig mitkommen.


Ich denke das ist der springende Punkt. Fahren müssen die meisten, der arme Spuri sehrwahrscheinlich am weitesten .

Wichtig ist aber, dass wir eine schöne Location haben, die für jeden ein wenig Urlaub ist. Wir werden sehrwahrscheinlich einfach noch einen Tag dranhängen und auch an dem Sonntag die Gegend unsicher machen.

Fatz hat sich ja schon konkret als Guide mit seinem Revier angeboten, Beuze ... ich hab das mal so verstanden Du Dich auch mit dem Bodensee. Damit haben wir zwei coole Reviere schon zur Auswahl.


----------



## jan84 (29. Dezember 2010)

Könnte mich im Pfälzerwald auch anbieten. Denke aber dass man an der Location die man letztendlich wählt wenigstens 2-3 Leute haben sollte die sich einigermaßen auskennen (ich geh mal davon aus, dass schon >>15 Leute insgesammt zusammenkommen). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## wiesi991 (29. Dezember 2010)

ich könnte den Sonnenwald (Niederbayern) anbieten, dabei hätte ich auch mit mir 3 biker, die sich dort etwas auskennen und öfter mit mir unterwegs sind (einer fährt zwar canyon, aber der wär besonders für die, die etwas weiter als 30km fahrn wollen super drauf)


----------



## Cortina (29. Dezember 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Oder wir laden uns bei Guido ein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jo, ich schmeiß schon mal den Grill an.

Ganz so schlimm wie fatz meint isses dann nicht. Bis zur Po Ebene isses dann doch noch ein Stück.
Lago oder Dolomiten wären nett, ist aber zu weit für Euch.

Mitteldeutschland wäre mir zu weit. Bin dafür das in der Ecke von fatz auszutragen.

Treffen ohne Partner sind lustiger, OK, dumm nur wenn der Partner Cube fährt und im Forum stiller Mitleser(in) ist. Huhuuuuu Tina 

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Treviso
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Dezember 2010)

Cortina schrieb:


> Treffen ohne Partner sind lustiger, OK, dumm nur wenn der Partner Cube fährt und im Forum stiller Mitleser(in) ist. Huhuuuuu Tina



Hat sie schon gelesen und musste lachen .


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (29. Dezember 2010)

Klingt alles nach ner Super Idee.

Weils noch nicht schwierig genug ist, sich fürn Revier festzulegen, hab ich auch noch ne Bitte:

Wo in Deutschland ist mir eigentlich egal, aber als Rheinländer, der nur selten an die Ahr darf, hätt ich gern die Chance auf etwas technischere Touren.
Und wenn dann noch einer dabei wär, der einem was zeigen kann, wär schon wieder Weihnachten ;-)

Wobei mir auch die GPS Daten einer erprobten Tour reichen würden, so hab ich die Ahr kennengelernt.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Dezember 2010)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> ...Fahren müssen die meisten, der arme Spuri sehrwahrscheinlich am weitesten .....Wichtig ist aber, dass wir eine schöne Location haben, die für jeden ein wenig Urlaub ist....


 Ich sah auch schon Fotos von Cube-Treibern an der Ostsee 

Urlaub ist bei uns schon verplant im Juni......daher werde ich auch ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Kilometern finanziell und zeitlich die Segel streichen müssen....aber macht doch einfach erst mal was fest...
Und wenn es ein guter "Südland-Stammtisch" wird - ist es auch o.k. und ich freue mich auf die Fotos. Denn eines steht fest:
Zumindest im Forum können wir uns ja zur Not immer noch alle lieb haben....
Und wer weiß - vielleicht gibt es dann ja 2012 wieder einen "Stammtisch" und der lässt sich dann mit dem Jahresurlaub (auch bei mir & Küstenbikern) verbinden.....die Idee sollte jedenfalls nicht an einigen "Randzonenbewohnern" scheitern....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CJee83 (29. Dezember 2010)

Top Idee, ich wär wär auch fürn Süden! Und das ganze ab August.


----------



## r19andre (30. Dezember 2010)

Hey,
bitte nicht Anfang August, da fahren wir das 24h Rennen in Duisburg...
aber recht machen kann man es eh nie allen, von daher, nehmen wie es kommt oder dann halt nicht 

Andre


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Dezember 2010)

Ihr kennt meine Partnerin nicht. Wenn die MTB fährt wird es wirklich lustig .

Pfälzer Wald fände ich auch klasse. Abgesehen davon , dass der ja nicht weit von mir weg ist, gibt es viele Trails in verschiedenen Schwierigkeiten.
Höhenmeter kann man viele schrubben, muß aber nicht, da der Pfälzer Wald ja noch nicht einmal ein Mittelgebirge ist. Leider kenne ich mich dort jetzt nicht so super aus, dass ich als Guide fungieren könnte. (Im Juli bin leider eh nicht da)

Übernachten ist relativ günstig, es gibt viele große Parkplätze und viele kleine versteckte, wo ich gerne mal ne Nacht verbringe. Hütten vom Pfälzer Wanderverein gibt es zu hauf die auch nicht die Welt kosten, ansonsten viele Pensionen und Privatzimmer und Campingplätze. Auch mit dem Zug ist der Pfälzer Wald gut zu erreichen. Bis Mannheim oder KArlsruhe ICE und dann mit diversen Bummelzügen weiter, wobei man innerhalb einer Stunde durch den PW durch ist. So um Rodalben herum ist es m.E. quasi ideal. Dort in der Nähe gäbe es auch die Möglich für Techniktraining o.ä. Vielleicht läßt sich dort auch ein Guide gegen Bares organisieren. Und der Felsenwanderweg (Achtung GEHEIM !!) sind glatte 56 km Singeltrail 

Grüße und guten Rutsch 

Little


----------



## jan84 (30. Dezember 2010)

Die Ferienwohnungssituation im Pfälzerwald ist, wie von Little geschrieben ziemlich entspannt. Je nach Ansprüchen kann man unserer Erfahrung nach inner guten (50er Jahre Einrichtung, aber alles da & sauber) 4er Wohnung ab 11Euro/Nacht wohnen. Über 20Euro/Nacht muss man in keinem Fall für ne FeWo ausgeben, wies preislich mit Pensionen etc. aussieht kA..
Biketechnisch gibts max ~450Hm am Stück, man kann aber Tagestouren fahren im Prinzip ohne einmal nennenswert auf Forstweg oder Straße fahren zu müssen, also geschätze >85% Trail. Hütten zum Einkehren gibt es massig.  
Von der Schwierigkeit her sind die meisten Trials S0/S1, teils mal etwas länger S2, Schlüsselstellen gibts bis ganz sportliche S4. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## beuze1 (30. Dezember 2010)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Pfälzer Wald fände ich auch klasse..
> Vielleicht läßt sich dort auch ein Guide gegen Bares organisieren.



*Wenn Ihr mich unbedingt bezahlen wollt.*


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Dezember 2010)

Jawohl, so lieb ich das. Freiwilligenmeldung .

Damit hätten wir nun nebst Fatz Heimatreview und Beuzes Bodensee auch den Pfälzer Wald mit Beuue als Guide zur Auswahl .


----------



## m.rr (30. Dezember 2010)

oh Mist, hab das hier ja totaaaal übersehen.


----------



## m.rr (30. Dezember 2010)

...ich finde "Süddeutschland" an für sich ne gute Idee.


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. Dezember 2010)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wenn Ihr mich unbedingt bezahlen wollt.*



Machst Du da Urlaub ? So als Tipp: Bärenbrunner Hof

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (30. Dezember 2010)

Bei meiner heutigen kleinen Runde, hab ich mich so gefragt, wo kommt mein Bike überhaupt her ?

Waldershof...was haltet Ihr davon, mit den Machern unserer Würfel in Kontakt zu treten.

Organisationstalente sollte es dort im Unternehmen bestimmt geben.

Vielleicht können die uns mal ein nettes, persönliches erstes Treffen Vorbereiten.

Fahren, sollte man da mit Sicherheit auch ganz gut können. (meine Bike ham´se  ganz gut hin bekommen)

Aber der Bodensee mit beuze als Guide, bei seinen klasse Tourenbildern, würd mich schon sehr reizen.

Das Heimrevier von fatz hat schon was, (Panoramabilder) aber ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob ich überhaupt solche Berge schaffe.

Der Pfälzer Wald wurde ja bisher auch viel gelobt und währ für mich nicht mehr ganz so weit, was ich aber erst mal als zweitrangig betrachte.

Als Flachlandbewohner kann ich mich ja ein wenig auf die faule Haut legen, meinen Senf dazugeben und  mich anschließend an dem Organisationstalent der Bergbewohner erfreuen und ein paar schöne Tage genießen.


Gruß, Mario


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Dezember 2010)

Das ist doch fichtelgebirge ... ist das nicht auch das Heimatrevier von Sepalot ?


----------



## sepalot (30. Dezember 2010)

"nein!" .... voll erwischt


----------



## wiesi991 (31. Dezember 2010)

OIRAM schrieb:


> Bei meiner heutigen kleinen Runde, hab ich mich so gefragt, wo kommt mein Bike überhaupt her ?
> 
> Waldershof...was haltet Ihr davon, mit den Machern unserer Würfel in Kontakt zu treten.
> 
> ...



*die idee find ich echt mal wahnsinnig gut!!!!!!*


----------



## LittleBoomer (31. Dezember 2010)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> *die idee find ich echt mal wahnsinnig gut!!!!!!*



dito !


----------



## Themeankitty (1. Januar 2011)

Ich wohn auch im Fichtelgebirge und in Waldershof (wie schon erwähnt) ist Cube Bike die Firma.
P.S. Hier im schönen Fichtelgebirge gibt es sehr schöne "Fahrradwege"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotze-Blotz (2. Januar 2011)

Je nach Zeit und Location bin ich ev. dabei.
Südl. Mitteldeutschland wäre sicher nicht ganz verkehrt, wobei ich natürlich suppigern in meiner Heimat rumdüse (Südschwarzwald) bin aber offen für alle Mittelgebirge (Alpen sowieso - sind nicht so weit wech)


----------



## beuze1 (3. Januar 2011)

*Das wird ja ne ganz enge Endscheidung mit dem eventuellen Termin für ein 
Cube Forumstreffen..es zeichnet sich nicht wirklich ein Favorit ab.
Und da schon fleißig über das wo nachgedacht wird, möchte ich noch eben schnell die Eifel ins Rennen werfen!*


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. Januar 2011)

Es kann ja noch ne Weile abgestimmt werden. Was ich mir überlegt habe ist, dass wir den Folgemonat des "Gewinnermonats" als Ausweichtermin planen sollten. Quasi so eine Art Plan B für den natürlich nur höchstunwahrscheinlichen Fall , dass es wettertechnisch gar nicht gehen sollte.

Aber das können wir uns dann ja am 29.01. überlegen.

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Bymike (4. Januar 2011)

Ein Treffen im Fichtelgebirge und vielleicht sogar eine kleine Werksführung bei Cube (machen sie ja scheinbar nicht allzu oft?) wäre schon was Feines. Und ich denke die Location macht sich gut zum Biken, da genug Höhenmeter und Trails vorhanden sein sollten. 


Wann? Machts Wann ihr wollt und ich komme, sofern ich nicht gerade im Juni 2 Wochen am Lago verbringe bzw. 4 Wochen später, Anfang August meine Transalp zum Lago + 2 Wochen Anschlussurlaub verbringe


----------



## Milan0 (4. Januar 2011)

ich bin da auch als stiller Mitleser sehr entspannt was zeitliches und örtliches angeht. Wenn ein Termin feststeht und ich es bei mir einrichten kann, werde ich auch vorbeischauen.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (4. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht geht ja sogar eine Fahrgemeinschaft zusammen.


----------



## buschhase (4. Januar 2011)

Sehr schöne Idee. Wer züchtet die Schweineherde, die dann vergrillt wird?
Je nach Klausurterminen und Fachpraktikumszeiten wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## beuze1 (4. Januar 2011)

OIRAM schrieb:


> .was haltet Ihr davon, mit den Machern unserer Würfel in Kontakt zu treten.



Hast Du schon mal versucht mit den Machern in Verbindung zu treten,
ich glaub das ist ein ziemlich arroganter Haufen denen die Belange der Kunden schon lange abhandengekommen sind.
Die Standard Antwort von Cube auf Anfragen ist meistens..
Wenden Sie sich bitte an Ihren Händler
und die Leute, die angeblich diese Support Forum betreuen

*Support Forum für Cube - wird betreut von Cube Mitarbeiter Sebastian Foerth und Kollegen*

Kümmern sich um alles Mögliche, aber doch nicht um Kunden..


----------



## Cortina (4. Januar 2011)

buschhase schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Idee. Wer züchtet die Schweineherde, die dann vergrillt wird?
> Je nach Klausurterminen und Fachpraktikumszeiten wäre ich auch dabei.



Die hätte ich zu bieten, scheide aber aufgrund der Entfernung aus.

@Beuze: Wie kommt ein am Bodensee-Lebender dazu die Eifel vorzuschlagen 

Was das Treffen mit den Cube Leuten betrifft bin ich Beuzes Meinung, erstens wird es Sie kaum interessieren und zweitens werden wir wenns hoch kommt max. 15 Leute sein.

Außerdem möchte ich den Tag mit den Leuten aus dem Forum beim Biken verbringen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## beuze1 (4. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wie kommt ein am Bodensee-Lebender dazu die Eifel vorzuschlagen


*
Weil die Eifel ein Top Revier zum Biken ist,
man den ganzen Tag Biken kann ohne jemanden zu Treffen
es praktisch keinen nennenswerten Verkehr gibt
ziemlich zentral im Nix liegt und somit für die meisten gut zu erreichen ist
und zuletzt, mich da kaum jemand kennt.


Eifel-Traum*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo beuze

Nein, ich hab bisher noch nicht versucht, mit den Leuten von CUBE in Verbindung zu treten.

War ja bisher auch nur eine spontane Idee.

Da die Idee, bei dem ein und anderen, ganz gut anzukommen scheint, würde ich mich bereit erklären, an den kommenden Tagen,  mal unverbindlich, in schriftlicher Form, bei den "Würflern" anzuklopfen.

Falls sich schon jemand darum bemüht, bitte ich um eine kurze Mitteilung, wir wollen ja nicht Aufdringlich wirken.

Mir persönlich ging es dabei nur um einen neutralen Ort, für ein erstes Treffen, wobei CUBE keinerlei Verpflichtungen eingehen soll. 

Wie bei allen anderen Orten, zu welchem Zeitpunkt auch immer, muss sich nach Festlegung, jeder selbst um seine Unterkunft, An- und Abreise kümmern.

Tipps von den Ortskundigen sind für mich natürlich Gold wert.

Und der/die Ortskundigen sollten auch echtes Interesse und Zeit für die ein und andere Tour haben und Treffpunkte Ansagen können.
Vielleicht auch für die Tour am Abend.

Gruß, Mario


----------



## m.rr (4. Januar 2011)

große Güte Beuze, was ist das denn für ein unglaublich (beängstigend) geniales Bild


----------



## Sirrah73 (4. Januar 2011)

Ach, probieren kann man es ja mal bei Cube. Der Focus sollte nur klar auf dem Forumstreffebn liegen. Wenn man sagt, dass man Freitags anreist, Samstags zusammen fährt und Sonntags wieder los muss, dann ist der Samstag echt voll gepackt mit Aktivitäten. Soll ja auch kein gehetze werden ... vielleicht lässt sich das mit Cube einandermal einbinden . Just my 2 cents.

Bzgl. Unterkunft ... ich hab da eigentlich gute Erfahrung mit HRS gemacht. Wenn das irgendwie dann mal soweit ist, dass wir Ort, Roß und Reiter kennen, kann ich oder der "Local" mal schauen, ob wir im preislichen Rahmen was kriegen. Ich fände es Schade, wenn wir dann Abends in alle Herren Richtung wieder auseinanderdriften. Denn wenn so ne Schweineherde vertilgt ist und bei dazugehörigen Wein und Bier das Bikerlatein besprochen wird... dann möchte ich danach nur noch ins Bett fallen 

Edit: Ja, das Bild ist der Hammer. Eifel steht ab jetzt, unabhängig vom Treffen, auch auf meiner Liste 2011.


----------



## m.rr (4. Januar 2011)

ich kann mir auch nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass sich Cube für uns interessiert  , aber einen Versuch ist es vielleicht Wert. Evtl. sollte man sich zuerst an Forumsoffizielle wenden, wobei ich auch nicht glaube, dass die sich für uns interessieren


----------



## joergenson (4. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja eine Superidee!!!
Stimme Beuzes Vorschlag bezüglich Eifel gerne bei, da nur 1,5 HH von mir entfernt
Bin aber auch offen für alles andere. Schwarzwald wäre für die meisten von uns sicherlich auch gut erreichbar, zumal es viele Facetten hat und ein beständiges Wetter (meistens) herrscht.
Ich persönlich glaube nicht, das Cube mitziehen wird - aber mal sehen - vielleicht wird es auch ein Selbstläufer. Wie z. B. bei Liteville die Enduro-Days im Vinschgau mit Fahrtechnik-Seminar, Toren, Enduro-Rallye. Grillabend, Weinverköstigung......
Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei..wenn es zeitlich und terminlich passt.

Sers Joergenson


----------



## wiesi991 (5. Januar 2011)

ich hatte heuer ohnehin vor in richtung Eifel zu fahren - allerdings aus anderen beweggründen - schade dass die termine nicht miteinander verbindbar sind - wär schon toll - donnerstag freitag - Frankfurt, samstag sonntag - Eifel, montag dienstag - Köln


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (5. Januar 2011)

Moin

Grundsätzlich bin ich für jeden Spass zu haben. Wenns zeitlich hinkommt fahr ich auch.

Allerdings hätte die Eifel für mich zwei charmante Vorteile:

Ist garnicht weit, für euch nicht wichtig.

ich kenn da nen paar charmante Strecken, gerade auch für Technikfreaks.
Das wär´n Vorteil


----------



## jan84 (5. Januar 2011)

Wir können ja in 1-2 Wochen einfach noch ne Abstimmung machen bzgl. der Location. Bis dahin kann man sich hierdrin ja einigen, welche Locations prinzipiell in Frage kommen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (5. Januar 2011)

Ich mach dann eine auf. Aber erstmal brauchen wir den Monat und wer denn überhaupt in dem "Gewinnermonat" so kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (5. Januar 2011)

OK, ist zeitlich gesehen wirklich etwas knapp.

Hier scheinen ja schon einige von Euch, nicht so nette Erfahrungen mit CUBE Pending System gemacht zu haben.

Kann man eigentlich für mehrere Monate abstimmen ( das würde das Ergbniss beeinflussen ).

Es sind 17 mögliche Wochenend, wovon bei mir definitiv 3 Wochenenden gar nicht gehen, der Rest ist abhängig vom Bereitschaftsdienst und der kann getauscht werden.

Nun lass ich mich einfach mal Überraschen

schöne Grüsse, Mario


----------



## blutbuche (5. Januar 2011)

oh ja , eifel wäre super !!!!! da ists echt top zum fahren !!!und wenn ich herrn joergenson denn mal persönlich kennenlernen würde , wär´das auch echt  fein !!!!   lg , kati


----------



## Mex4711 (6. Januar 2011)

find die Idee mit der Eifel auch echt super, schon allein weil sie gut zu erreichen ist und ne Menge Möglichkeiten bietet...


----------



## Ostwandlager (8. Januar 2011)

*die Eifel ist groß, wo den genau? 

aber gute Idee obwohl Allgäu wäre auch schön 
*


----------



## beuze1 (8. Januar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *obwohl Allgäu wäre auch schön
> *



*Es wird das Allgäu..*


----------



## Cortina (8. Januar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Es wird das Allgäu..*



*Beuze gibs zu, das mit dem Vaude Werksverkauf war ein taktischer Schachzug von Dir um das Allgäu nach vorne zu holen *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (8. Januar 2011)

*das Allgäu ist schön...*


----------



## sepalot (8. Januar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *das Allgäu ist schön...*


----------



## barbarissima (8. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch für Allgäu


----------



## Spazierenfahrer (8. Januar 2011)

In der Eifel kann man im Ahrtal sehr schön fahren.

Gibt da halt auch nen paar technische Sachen auf recht engem Raum

zum Bleistift:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxNgmjwj9iQ"]YouTube        - "Katzley" im Ahrtal[/nomedia]


----------



## blutbuche (8. Januar 2011)

allgäu is mir zu weit .-


----------



## wiesi991 (8. Januar 2011)

allgäu hört sich gut an


----------



## Juuro (9. Januar 2011)

Allgäu ist gut! Wollt ich eh mal hin. Nur hab ich bis dahin vielleicht kein Cube mehr, sondern ein Rad einer anderen deutschen Marke mit C ... -.-


----------



## wiesi991 (9. Januar 2011)

Juuro schrieb:


> Allgäu ist gut! Wollt ich eh mal hin. Nur hab ich bis dahin vielleicht kein Cube mehr, sondern ein Rad einer anderen deutschen Marke mit C ... -.-



c...orratec?   

ne mal btt - also eifel wird grenzwertig bei mir, allgäu müsste normal auch spontan während der prüfungen drinnen sein


----------



## beuze1 (9. Januar 2011)

Juuro schrieb:


> Allgäu ist gut! Wollt ich eh mal hin. Nur hab ich bis dahin vielleicht kein Cube mehr, sondern ein Rad einer anderen deutschen Marke mit C ... -.-



*Hoffentlich kann Canyon auch bis dahin liefern,
und Deine Freundin fährt ein Cube..*


----------



## joergenson (9. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> allgäu is mir zu weit .-



Wenn Dir das Allgäu zu weit ist, können wir ja auch ne Fahrgemeinschaft bilden 
Außerdem hat mir Beuze mit dem Lagerverkauf bei Vaude den Mund wässrig gemacht. Ich war noch nie dort - obwohl mein Arbeitgeber in Ulm sitzt und ich ofters am Bodensee bin - tsssssss.

Sers Joergenson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (9. Januar 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> c...orratec?


das ist keine bikemarke, sondern ein zustand. und zwar keiner, den ich haben will.
ich schuettel jedes mal den kopf wenn ich mir die dinger mal anschau. der laden ist hier gleich ums eck.


----------



## barbarissima (9. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht ist es ja auch ein Cheetah  und dann vielleicht auch noch ein Mountain Spirit  In dem Fall: bitte kommen und zeigen


----------



## Juuro (9. Januar 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Hoffentlich kann Canyon auch bis dahin liefern,
> und Deine Freundin fährt ein Cube..*



Das was ich will wird Canyon bis dahin ziemlich sicher liefern können.  Aber meine Freundin fährt leider nix. :-(


----------



## blutbuche (9. Januar 2011)

..gibt sehr nette canyons , find ´ich !!!!!!

@joergenson :hmmm, fahrgemeinschaft mit dann 3 leuten 3 bikes , gepäck ... mit was für´nem auto ??????????


----------



## joergenson (9. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..gibt sehr nette canyons , find ´ich !!!!!!
> 
> @joergenson :hmmm, fahrgemeinschaft mit dann 3 leuten 3 bikes , gepäck ... mit was für´nem auto ??????????



Passat Kombi mt AHK und Radträger - Deins kommt natürlich auf den Träger, mal sehen ob es bei 200km/h noch standhaft ist
Spass beiseite, bin auch schon mit vier Leuten samt Rad unterwegs gewesen.
Alles eine Frage des Einschränkens!
Mir persönlich ist es ja egal, in welche Bikeregion man das Treffen legt, man sollte jedoch beachten, aus welchen Ecken die Forumsmitglieder im Allgemeinen anreisen müssen - oder wir stimmen über den Zielort auch noch ab.

Sers Joergenson

Übrigens, würde mein Sting-Rahmen abgeben wollen (evtl. mit der Fox-Gabel), falls jemand Interesse hat, kurze PN an mich (Bilder vom Rad hats ja genug auf meiner Seite - ist übrigens ein 2006-Teamline in 18" mit Fox 120 RLC, 2007 aufgebaut und sehr gepflegt!!)


----------



## Pedal41 (9. Januar 2011)

Juuro schrieb:


> Allgäu ist gut! Wollt ich eh mal hin. Nur hab ich bis dahin vielleicht kein Cube mehr, sondern ein Rad einer anderen deutschen Marke mit C ... -.-



aber hallo...... so gehts ja nich !!!!!!!!


----------



## Pedal41 (9. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> das ist keine bikemarke, sondern ein zustand. und zwar keiner, den ich haben will.
> ich schuettel jedes mal den kopf wenn ich mir die dinger mal anschau. der laden ist hier gleich ums eck.



und Centurion...Sprich aus Erfahrung


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Januar 2011)

joergenson schrieb:


> oder wir stimmen über den Zielort auch noch ab.



So ist es gedacht. Momentan haben wir wohl 3 Ziele, die sich wohl der Auswahl stellen würden: Chiemgau, Allgäu, Eifel.


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Januar 2011)

*chiemgau ist aber auch klasse *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (10. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> das ist keine bikemarke, sondern ein zustand. und zwar keiner, den ich haben will.
> ich schuettel jedes mal den kopf wenn ich mir die dinger mal anschau. der laden ist hier gleich ums eck.



deshalb ja auch die zwei fetten grins-smilies 
allgäu wär für mich insofern klasse, weil ich das auch als kurztrip zwischen den prüfungen machen könnte....


----------



## Cortina (10. Januar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *chiemgau ist aber auch klasse *



Wer von den beiden bist Du und wer Deine Frau 



wiesi991 schrieb:


> allgäu wär für mich insofern klasse, weil ich das auch als kurztrip zwischen den prüfungen machen könnte....



Chiemgau wär doch noch kürzer wenn Du in Bayern wohnst, gibs zu, Du willst nur in den Vaude Werksverkauf.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## wiesi991 (10. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wer von den beiden bist Du und wer Deine Frau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sry hatte iwie den Chiemgau mit dem letzten eck von BW in verbindung gebracht 
bei mir gilt grundsätzlich - je näher desto gut  ohne eigenes auto bin ich eben etwas auf das wohlwollen meiner eltern angewiesen


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wer von den beiden bist Du und wer Deine Frau
> 
> 
> 
> "man" Fährt immer vorne


----------



## fatz (10. Januar 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> sry hatte iwie den Chiemgau mit dem letzten eck von BW in verbindung gebracht


schick mir doch bitte mal die telefonnummer von deinem erkundelehrer


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Januar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> Cortina schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer von den beiden bist Du und wer Deine Frau
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiesi991 (10. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> schick mir doch bitte mal die telefonnummer deinem erkundelehrer



 ich war schon immer mehr an den technischen und nicht den geographischen sowie geschichtlichen dingen des lebens interessiert - auch wenn der lehrer ne niete war - konnte er im prinzip nix dafür dass mich sein fach ange :kotz: t hat


----------



## Cortina (10. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> schick mir doch bitte mal die telefonnummer von deinem erkundelehrer







LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Nur wenn die eigene Frau dabei ist.
> Ansonsten fahre ich wegen der Aussicht lieber hinten



Nachdem Du dich jetzt öffentlich dazu geäußert hast, darfst Du jetzt beim Cube Treffen immer ganz vorne fahren 




Ostwandlager schrieb:


> "man" Fährt immer vorne



Dann musst Du aber noch trainieren so wie Dir der Schweiß läuft 


Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Januar 2011)

wiesi991 schrieb:


> sry hatte iwie den Chiemgau mit dem letzten eck von BW in verbindung gebracht


Ich habs doch gewusst. Fatz ist ein Schwabe ....


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute wenn der Termin gefunden ist und der bei mir passt wäre ich auch dabei.
Zum Bikerevier kann ich die Eifel auch sehr empfehlen ist von mir aus 1,5h weg, einzig das Wetter ist dort sehr unbeständig.
Den Pfälzer Wald kenne ich bestens dort bin ich ziemlich oft im Jahr, übrigens würden sich hier einige wundern wie anspruchsvoll der sein kann.
Aber als Favorit würde ich den Bodensee vorziehen!


----------



## fatz (10. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ich habs doch gewusst. Fatz ist ein Schwabe ....


ha? noi, i bin koi schwob, aber mei bruada, des isch oiner

lach ned! zumindest war mein grossvater aus dem allgaeu. hoert man zwar bei 
mir nimmer, aber ich versteh's ganz gut.


----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Januar 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Ostwandlager schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nur wenn die eigene Frau dabei ist.
> ...


----------



## sepalot (10. Januar 2011)

also ich bin überall dabei, egal wo, von Harz bis Gardasee - egal


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Januar 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> also ich bin überall dabei, egal wo, von Harz bis Gardasee - egal


 Harz ist ja selbst für mich fast wie´n Kurztrip  gegen den Rest....
Aber es muss ja den Meisten engegen kommen.....


----------



## Cortina (10. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Harz ist ja selbst für mich fast wie´n Kurztrip  gegen den Rest....
> Aber es muss ja den Meisten engegen kommen.....



Hi Spuri,

was soll ich denn sagen, egal wo, ist immer ne Weltreise von Italien aus 

Bring dafür auch ne Flasche Wein mit 

OK, Vasya aus Moskau hat's natürlich noch schlechter 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Januar 2011)

Wie wäre es den wenn wir mal über den Startort abstimmen würden.
Wir könnten alle Orte mal auflisten die genannt worden sind und dann kann jeder sein Häckchen setzten wo er hin möchte.
Bei Doodle geht das ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (10. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> So ist es gedacht. Momentan haben wir wohl 3 Ziele, die sich wohl der Auswahl stellen würden: Chiemgau, Allgäu, Eifel.



3 Ziele gibt es schon...


----------



## Deleted 174217 (10. Januar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> 3 Ziele gibt es schon...


Nein - es sind 4 ..... mit dem Harz. 
Mit dem "Roten Platz" sind es sogar schon 5. 
Abstimmen ist gut.....wenn es für einige zu weit weg ist - ändert sich evtl. auch wieder der Stand der Dinge beim Wunschmonat.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Januar 2011)

Dann werf ich doch auchmal irgendwas in den raum.. Liegt noch in süddeutschland, dennoch <<einigermaßen>> zentral und ist auh schön..find ich zumindest

Odewald/Bergstrasse/Heidelbergerraum 

- wäre im grunde genommen dem pfälzerwald gegenüber, gerade die andere seite des oberrheingrabens. 
Pfälzerwald (kenn ich auch n paar touren), allgäu, chiemgau klingt auch seeehr nett


----------



## r19andre (10. Januar 2011)

Hi,
wenn ihr noch Schlagzahlen haben wollt.

ziemlich die MITTE von D

Willingen oder Winterberg im Sauerland 

z.B. http://www.bike-arena.de/

Gruß
Andre


----------



## joergenson (10. Januar 2011)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn ihr noch Schlagzahlen haben wollt.
> 
> ziemlich die MITTE von D
> ...



Yep, Sauerland wär auch fein, ab mittags mit nem Fäßchen Bier auf dem Ettelsberg, abends dann von Brauhaus bis Vis-a-vis und nachts zum Schicksen schubsen in den Sauerland-Stern
Hätte übrigens auch ne Unterkunft in Willingen, Klaus und seine Frau fahren beide auch MTB, hier der Link: http://www.landhaus-willingen.de/
Möglichkeit zum Grillen ist gegeben, verleiht GPS-Geräte, hat ne Fahrrad-Garage und einen Bike-Shop. Sollten uns aber dort frühzeitig anmelden und Achtung: Im Juni ist Bike-Festival-da geht in der Umgebung gar nichts.

Sers Joergenson


----------



## Sirrah73 (10. Januar 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Harz ist ja selbst für mich fast wie´n Kurztrip  gegen den Rest....
> Aber es muss ja den Meisten engegen kommen.....



Spuri: Dich beamen wir dann runter ... falls das beamen bis dahin erfunden ist


----------



## jan84 (10. Januar 2011)

Wie gesagt, Pfälzer wald lohnt auch. Wenns zeitlich passt kann ich da auch guiden, kenn die Ecke um Neustadt besser als meinen (sehr kurzen) Arbeitsweg . Fürn Fahrtechniktraining kann ich mich, von der Location weitestgehend unabhängig, auch anbieten falls da Interesse besteht. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Januar 2011)

weinbiet, hohe loog, kalmit, etc.. ein traum


----------



## Bymike (10. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> Dann werf ich doch auchmal irgendwas in den raum.. Liegt noch in süddeutschland, dennoch <<einigermaßen>> zentral und ist auh schön..find ich zumindest
> 
> Odewald/Bergstrasse/Heidelbergerraum
> 
> ...



Die Bawü'ler sind doch die 2-Meter-Mindestbreite-Trailfahrer, oder? 
Aber HD wär natürlich auch ne schicke gegend. Vor allem hätt ich dann auch ne Unterkunft.

Chiemgau, Allgäu und alles dort unten wär natürlich richtig schick. Besonders weil ich dort noch nie unterwegs war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. Januar 2011)

Bymike schrieb:


> Die Bawü'ler sind doch die 2-Meter-Mindestbreite-Trailfahrer, oder?


Ja genau  Der Meterstab gehört zur Grundausstattung eines jeden anständigen BAWÜ-Bikers. Und sobald ein Trail schmaler als 2m ist, fahren wir ihn


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2011)

In unserem Raum wirds momentan sogar offiziell seitens der Stadt befristet geduldet....und wenn net wärs auch relativ...


----------



## Cortina (11. Januar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ja genau  Der Meterstab gehört zur Grundausstattung eines jeden anständigen BAWÜ-Bikers. Und sobald ein Trail schmaler als 2m ist, fahren wir ihn



*
Also entweder ist Dir soeben ein Gespenst begegnet oder nach dem Bild gings 10m senkrecht runter, so wie Du da schaust. *


----------



## blutbuche (11. Januar 2011)

..... odenwald is bei mir um´s eck - und willingen auch net sooo weit - da kenn ich mich auch ganz gut aus , weil ich jedes jahr 3 tage zum festival dort bin .... in der pfalz war ich auch schon 2 ma l  bikeurlaub machen - elmstein , lambrecht - die ecke ... gibt schon schöne reviere ....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (11. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Spuri: Dich beamen wir dann runter ... falls das beamen bis dahin erfunden ist


Da steige ich doch glatt mit LTD und AMS in den Traktorstrahlraum......und komme mit einem neuen Cube Superbike bei Euch an.


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..... odenwald is bei mir um´s eck - und willingen auch net sooo weit - da kenn ich mich auch ganz gut aus , weil ich jedes jahr 3 tage zum festival dort bin .... in der pfalz war ich auch schon 2 ma l  bikeurlaub machen - elmstein , lambrecht - die ecke ... gibt schon schöne reviere ....



lambrecht - neustadt.....das is ja sogar fast mehr oder weniger änlich wenn nicht so gut wie das gleiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (11. Januar 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> lambrecht - neustadt.....das is ja sogar fast mehr oder weniger änlich wenn nicht so gut wie das gleiche



*Wenn das Deine Gegend ist solltest Du das auch kennen *


----------



## jan84 (11. Januar 2011)

DA gibts den besten Bienenstich den ich bisher gegessen hab .


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2011)

is nicht wirklich mein hauptgebiet, da ich wie erwähnt von genau der anderen seite vom oberrheingraben komme - nämlich heidelberg, odenwald, bergstrasse - aber das kenn ich!! lambertskreuz..pfälzerwald is halt ganz praktisch, weil man leicht hinkommt, super zum fahren is, nicht weit weg is und trotzdem vollkommen anders als mein heimrevier! neustadt, lambrecht so die gegend is ganz nett


----------



## Cortina (11. Januar 2011)

* 
Die Italiener waren eben schon überall wildern 

Als ich dort war hab ich mir ne ordentliche deutsche Brotzeit gegönnt mit gescheitem dt. Brot und nicht dem Weißbrotgedöns was wir hier unten haben.
*


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Januar 2011)

Saumagen Sauerkraut und Brot


----------



## jan84 (11. Januar 2011)

Da gibts von Hütte zu Hütte auch ordentliche Unterschiede .


----------



## blutbuche (11. Januar 2011)

@andi : ..jaaaa- liegt schon sehr nah ...
am besten fand ich den f-weg .... sowas hätte ich hier auch gern in der nähe - so als hometrail ...
was macht eig. dein all m ountain projekt ???? greez , kati


----------



## JDEM (11. Januar 2011)

Zielmäßig wäre ich auch für das Sauerland (liegt einfach vor der Haustür), Harz oder irgendwas in der Mitte Deutschlands (bis Mitte RPF oder Südhessen).


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> @andi : ..jaaaa- liegt schon sehr nah ...
> am besten fand ich den f-weg .... sowas hätte ich hier auch gern in der nähe - so als hometrail ...
> was macht eig. dein all m ountain projekt ???? greez , kati



mh ffrag cube. wenn der rahmen kommt gehts weiter.
also falls es noch nciht jeder mitbekommen hat: ich fahre schweren herzens wieder ein stereo über die saisson. 2012 wird dann endlich ablöse (die noch nciht bekannt ist) kommen. (es sei denn ich hab andere hirngespinnster - weiß man ja nie so genau)
Mein neuer stereoaufbau wird auf jedenfall bestimmt hässlich wie die nacht...aber das sehts ihr dann


----------



## barbarissima (11. Januar 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Also entweder ist Dir soeben ein Gespenst begegnet oder nach dem Bild gings 10m senkrecht runter, so wie Du da schaust. *


War ein Gespenst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.rr (11. Januar 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> War ein Gespenst



.....oder der Förster


----------



## blutbuche (11. Januar 2011)

@andy: ..warum schweren herzens - du warst mit dem stereo doch so zufrieden .. oder meinst du , weil du die milky- green - farbkombi nicht mehr bekommst ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (11. Januar 2011)

erstens das, zweitens weil ich das rad soviel gefahren bin, dass ich eigtl. keine lust mehr drauf hab (was neues!) und drittens weil es vom rahmen, der technik und dem eigtl. einsatzgebiet her nimmer zu mir passt.


----------



## fatz (12. Januar 2011)

andi, siehs mal positiv. zumindest hast jetzt noch ein brauchbares rad, bis das 601 mal 
endlich raus ist.
hab vorgestern mit meinem haendler telefoniert, der ist's schon gefahren (vermutlich auch
nur einen prototyp) und war schwer begeistert. dabei ist er eher der typ fuer etwas mehr 
federweg. ich zitiere: " auffi kimmst scho irgendwie"


----------



## Andi 3001 (12. Januar 2011)

naja das is ja mein motto
weiß ned so ganz was ich vom 601 halten soll. irgendwie denk ich mir, dass son 901 das "richtige" rad ist und das 601 nur ein versuch ein 901 leicht zu machen...egal. bevor ich ein rad nicht gefahren bin geb ich kein urteil. Schau mer mal. Ich werd ja scho a paar räder fahren bis dahin.

ausserdem freu ich mich auf den rahmen! 1. weil ich wieder basteln darf und 2. weil ich dann wieder vernünftig runter fahren kann


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. Januar 2011)

*wie heist der Thread noch mal?  *


----------



## Cortina (12. Januar 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *wie heist der Thread noch mal?  *



Richtig!

Ab rüber in den Cube Talk und kräftig posten, dann sieht Kati meine Kommentare wenigstens nicht mehr wenn Sie nachher aus der Dusche kommt


----------



## blutbuche (12. Januar 2011)

..... da haste dich aber getäuscht .....


----------



## mi2 (14. Januar 2011)

ist nen nun ne location ausgewählt ? der thread ist etwas unübersichtlich gewurden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juuro (14. Januar 2011)

mi2 schrieb:


> ist nen nun ne location ausgewählt ? der thread ist etwas unübersichtlich gewurden



Nein, die Abstimmung über den Zeitraum läuft noch zwei Wochen. Danach gibts dann ne Abstimmung über die Locations.

So ist das glaub von Sirrah73 angedacht wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab.


----------



## Sirrah73 (14. Januar 2011)

Juuro schrieb:


> Nein, die Abstimmung über den Zeitraum läuft noch zwei Wochen. Danach gibts dann ne Abstimmung über die Locations.
> 
> So ist das glaub von Sirrah73 angedacht wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab.



So ist es . Man kann irgendwie nur eine Abstimmung in einem Beitrag laufen lassen. Die Abstimmung über die Örtlichkeit gibt es in einem zweiten separaten Beitrag. 

 aus Eschenhahn


----------



## beuze1 (14. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Die Abstimmung Ã¼ber die Ãrtlichkeit gibt es in einem zweiten separaten Beitrag.



*Und die Abstimmung Ã¼ber das genaue Wochenende dann in einem
dritten separaten Beitrag. 
So haben wir hier immer eine gute Ì¶aÌ¶Ì¶bÌ¶ stimmung.
*


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2011)

..wenn´s irgendwie unkomplizierter geht , lass es uns wissen .....


----------



## Deleted 174217 (14. Januar 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..wenn´s irgendwie unkomplizierter geht , lass es uns wissen .....


 Unkomplizierter wäre zum Beispiel Termin und Ort festzulegen, wer kommt, kommt. Aber das wäre Diktatur des Stärkeren und wir sind doch in einer Demokratie....


----------



## idworker (14. Januar 2011)

als location werfe ich mal den Bodensee in den Raum, gell Beuze das wäre doch net schlecht

Grüße Uwe, der mit den 36....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (14. Januar 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> als location werfe ich mal den *Bodensee* in den Raum, gell Beuze das wäre doch net schlecht
> 
> Grüße Uwe, der mit den 36....



Naja also ich hab das letzhin mal probiert, das geht nur bis zu einer bestimmten Wattiefe




ich glaube der Bodensee ist tiefer, der Name ist hier ja nicht Programm. Also vielleicht mehr so die Gegend *um *den Bodensee


----------



## blutbuche (14. Januar 2011)

@spuri ...genau , da war was ,mit der demokratie... und allgäu is nun mal nicht jedermans ding ...


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Januar 2011)

Wow, schon 55 Teilnehmer  die Interesse haben .... da wird was gehen.


----------



## El-Chico (19. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Wow, schon 55 Teilnehmer  die Interesse haben .... da wird was gehen.



Nur wieviele dann kommen ist wieder was anderes.

Liegt wohl eh meist an Örtlichkeit und Datum. Da kann man je nach Datum meist so 60-80% abziehen.


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Januar 2011)

El-Chico schrieb:


> Nur wieviele dann kommen ist wieder was anderes.



Ja, das stimmt ... aber ich sehe das so: Wer kommt, der kommt. Für alle kann es einfach nicht immer passen (Termin, Ort, Geld etc...). 
Wir warten einfach mal ab, wie viele für ne coole Forumstour zusammenkommen.


----------



## WRC206 (19. Januar 2011)

Will auch schon mal mein Interesse anmelden 

Aus den Abstimmungen halte ich mich aber raus, da es bei mir wirklich auf das Datum und die Location ankommt. Und ob/wann ich jetzt noch operiert werde.

Aber Lust ist auf jeden Fall da


----------



## hano! (19. Januar 2011)

el-chico schrieb:


> nur wieviele dann kommen ist wieder was anderes.
> Da kann man je nach datum meist so 60-80% abziehen.



*80%*


----------



## Ostwandlager (19. Januar 2011)

also Leute jetzt mal los! Wo und wann also rann!


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Januar 2011)

And the winner is ..... Juli.

Ich habe gerade mal geschaut wegen Ferienbeginn: Ich glaube kniffelig wird das WE 22-24.07. weil ab 25.07. NRW Ferien hat. Ich würde mal denken, dass viele genau an dem WE in den Urlaub Richtung Süden fahren werden.

Frage: Wie jetzt am Besten weitermachen ?  ... ich bin mal so frei und schlage das WE 15-17.07 vor. Liegt mittig im Juli und kollidiert mit keinem Ferienbeginn. Wegen Ort mach ich mal einen anderen Beitrag auf: Chiemgau, Bodensee, Eifel, Pfälzerwald ...waren die meisten Stimmungen zu, oder ?  irgendwas vergessen ?

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## wiesi991 (28. Januar 2011)

dann aber bitte ende juli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (28. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> And the winner is ..... Juli.....
> schlage das WE 15-17.07 vor. Liegt mittig im Juli und kollidiert mit keinem Ferienbeginn. Wegen Ort mach ich mal einen anderen Beitrag auf: Chiemgau, Bodensee, Eifel, Pfälzerwald ...waren die meisten Stimmungen zu, oder ? irgendwas vergessen......


 Harz?


----------



## fatz (29. Januar 2011)

im juli bin ich zu 90% nicht da, da im urlaub. da kann ich euch also auch nicht den chiemgau-guide spielen


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Januar 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> im juli bin ich zu 90% nicht da, da im urlaub. da kann ich euch also auch nicht den chiemgau-guide spielen





Kennt sich einer von den anderen im Alpenraum aus ? So dass wir zumindest die Alpen mit ins Rennen führen können ?

Gedanke meinerseits: Sollten wir intern keinen haben, könnte man sich ja auch überlegen einen Guide anzuheuern? Wäre ja aber gelacht, wenn bei so vielen erfahrenen MTBler niemand mit genügend Ortskenntnissen dabei wäre.

Reviere: Fichtelgebirge war ja auch noch genannt. 

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Cortina (29. Januar 2011)

*Entweder wir bekommen bei fatz's Chef ne Urlaubssperre durchgesetzt 

oder selbst ist der Mann  Chiemgau

Bei der Anzahl von GPSsen sollte das doch machbar sein 

Grüße
Guido*


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (29. Januar 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Kennt sich einer von den anderen im Alpenraum aus ? So dass wir zumindest die Alpen mit ins Rennen führen können ?
> 
> Gedanke meinerseits: Sollten wir intern keinen haben, könnte man sich ja auch überlegen einen Guide anzuheuern? Wäre ja aber gelacht, wenn bei so vielen erfahrenen MTBler niemand mit genügend Ortskenntnissen dabei wäre.
> 
> ...


 
Ein gewisser Beuze hat doch schon das ein oder andere Bild mit einem Berg drauf gepostet  Möglicherweise ist er im Stande, eine Gruppe Radfahrer sicher durch die Alpen zu führen


----------



## blutbuche (29. Januar 2011)

juli kann ich auch nicht - fahre mitte juli mit bikes und hunden weg - dann hab ich erst im sept ./okt.wieder   zeit ...


----------



## idworker (30. Januar 2011)

vom 14.07. - 22.07. bin ich auf Dolomiten Tour. Ich wäre schon gerne bei dem Treffen mit meinem STEREO dabei.......


----------



## Sirrah73 (30. Januar 2011)

Hier geht es zur Abstimmung welches Wochenende und Wo der ganze Cube-Spaß steigen wird: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=504728


----------



## EvilEvo (25. Februar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=683

So!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendsofmine (13. April 2011)

Würde auch gern mit meinem Bike teilnehmen. Oder ist schon alles voll ?!


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. April 2011)

gerne doch. Schau mal hier rein bzw. tritt bei.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=683

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (13. April 2011)

VOLL sind wir wenn überhaupt erst während des Treffens


----------



## Friendsofmine (13. April 2011)

Hicks......


----------



## Cortina (16. Mai 2011)

So ihr Lieben,

wir haben jetzt mal nach der Unterkunft geschaut und für folgendes entschieden:

Camping und Ferienwohnung:

Camping Bannwaldsee
Reservierung bitte auf eigene Faust.

Ich werde auf dem Campingplatz sein und Jörg wahrscheinlich im Hotel.
Ein Hotel wird Jörg noch vorschlagen.

Anreise Freitag den 29.07.11 Abreise Sonntag 31.07.11

Touren stehen zwei zur Auswahl:

1. Königsschlösser ca. 900hm
2. Was leichtes auf den Buchenberg ca. 400m

Bei Fragen bitte PN an Jörg oder an mich.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (16. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben,
> 
> wir haben jetzt mal nach der Unterkunft geschaut und für folgendes entschieden:
> 
> ...



Wer nicht campen möchte oder keine Ausrüstung zum campen hat - dieses Hotel macht nen guten Eindruck bei einem fairen Preis:http://www.bannwaldseehotel.de/

 Gruß,

Joerg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (16. Mai 2011)

Beides liegt nicht weit auseinander und nur ca 5 km von Tourenstartpunkt der 900hm Tour und 1 km von der 400hm Tour


----------



## kubitix (16. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> 1. Königsschlösser ca. 900hm
> 2. Was leichtes auf den Buchenberg ca. 400m
> 
> Bei Fragen bitte PN an Jörg oder an mich.



400m? gibt´s da auch was mit Lift? oder Rolltreppe? soll ich das türre Velo zuhaus lassen? kann man das nicht auch gemütlich zu Fuß gehen? Fragen über Fragen!

Ach und noch was, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, du Caddy, wir Tatonka??????


----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2011)

Moin Stefan,

jepp auf den Buchenberg gibts auch ein Lift 

Das ist für den Fall jemand hat gar keine Kondition oder der Partner kommt mit oder oder oder.
Entschieden wird vor Ort. Ich möchte nicht, dass jemand sagt er kommt nicht weil er die 900hm eh nicht schafft, es geht vordergründig um das Treffen.

Wir hatte denn Caddy vor mzaskar wollte wohl auch campen, ihr Tatonka oder alternativ FeWo.
Ob ich dann nach unserem Abend letztendlich die Stufe in den Caddy noch schaffe sei dahingestellt 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> 400m? gibt´s da auch was mit Lift? oder Rolltreppe?



Immer diesen Bergaborientierten  Mit dem Lift hoch und es dann krachen lassen ... diese Jugend von heute


----------



## fatz (17. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Touren stehen zwei zur Auswahl:
> 
> 1. Königsschlösser ca. 900hm
> 2. Was leichtes auf den Buchenberg ca. 400m


und was macht ihr samstag und sonntag?


----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2011)

Anreise ist für Freitag geplant, sprich bis Freitag Abend. Da viele mit Sicherheit Freitag noch arbeiten wird keiner so richtig früh dort sein.

Samstag ist die Tour geplant und Sonntag sehen wir dann. Touren in der Ecke gibts ohne Ende, Jörg, Tina, Stefan, Susanne und wir werden mit Sicherheit Sonntag noch was gemeinsam fahren.

Hängt davon ab wer wan weg mus.


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

klingt prima. Ich nehme den CP.
Allerdings bin ich die ersten 3 Juli-Wochen in Urlaub, so dass ich nicht erreichbar bin. Insofern möchte ich mich erst danach - also sehr kurzfristig - entscheiden ob ich komme, da ich nicht weiß, was mich so nach meinem Urlaub zuhause erwartet. Geht das für Euch in Ordnung ?
Zudem sind Freitags-Abend die Autobahnen voll. Wann ca. soll denn die Tour am Samstag losgehen ? Wenn dies nicht allzufrüh ist, würde ich eventuell erst am Samstagmorgen vorort sein. Aber schauen wir mal....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2011)

5.30 Frühstück 6.30 Abfahrt 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
OK weil Du's bist 7.30 Abfahrt


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Mai 2011)

prima, passt doch! Dann kann ich gleich nach dem Joggen losfahren. Ich komme natürlich mit dem Rad, dann bin ich schon warm.


----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2011)

1:0 für Dich, ich bin der mit dem blauen Caddy. 
Ab 9.30 bitte vorsichtig klopfen damit ich nicht erschrecke 

Denke wir fahren so zwischen 9-10 los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

zur Info: FeWo am CP sind voll. Ich bin jetzt im Bannwaldsee Hotel. Der Kurs ist für 2 Personen 90 EUR / Zimmer & Nacht inkl. Wellnesskrams ...

Gruß,

Joerg

PS: Der Vorteil - wenn alle Wegen nächtlicher Ruhestörung vom Platzwart rausgeschmissen wurden, geh ich in das weiche Bett


----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2011)

OK, ich bin auf der Zeltwiese.
Da ist keine Reservierung nötig.

Wenn mzaskar zu laut schnarcht krabbel ich zu Euch ins Hotel


----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Wenn mzaskar zu laut schnarcht krabbel ich zu Euch ins Hotel



Und dann ändert sich was genau ?


----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2011)

Och neeeee, Du oder Sie


----------



## idworker (17. Mai 2011)

Ich komme zu 97% mít meinem Stereo, kann ich bei jemand im Zelt schlafen? Beiteiligung in Form einer Flasche gebräutes.....


----------



## Firstkiller (17. Mai 2011)

Ich werd mich auch kurz vorher noch entscheiden ob ich komm ! Aber bis jetzt mal ja ! Ist ja nur 1,5 Stunden von Daheim weg.


----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2011)

Bringe zur Sicherheit noch ein Zelt mit für max. 3 Personen.

Lass das Gebräu wech und bringe ne Flasche Rotwein mit


----------



## kubitix (17. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Touren in der Ecke gibts ohne Ende, Jörg, Tina, Stefan, Susanne und wir werden mit Sicherheit Sonntag noch was gemeinsam fahren.
> 
> Hängt davon ab wer wann weg muss.



genau, ich hab die Eisdielen in der Umgebung schon mal rausgesucht und werde vorsoglich einen Track erstellen, nicht das wir da eine vergessen.

Du parkst also mit deiner Konservendose direkt auf dem Zeltplatz? Ich frage nur weil Susanne meinte wir könnten bei unserer Büchse ja vielleicht auch die Rückbank ausbauen und in der dadurch entstehenden Halle übernachten.

Stefan


----------



## LittleBoomer (17. Mai 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> genau, ich hab die Eisdielen in der Umgebung schon mal rausgesucht und werde vorsoglich einen Track erstellen, nicht das wir da eine vergessen.
> 
> Du parkst also mit deiner Konservendose direkt auf dem Zeltplatz? Ich frage nur weil Susanne meinte wir könnten bei unserer Büchse ja vielleicht auch die Rückbank ausbauen und in der dadurch entstehenden Halle übernachten.
> 
> Stefan



Je nachdem klappt das ganz gut. So habe ich es im Zafira. Der Fußraum der Rückbank ist mit einer kleinen Holz-Konstruktion überbaut, so dass ich eine gerade Liegefläche habe. Unter der Holzkonstruktion ist dann ein haufen Platz für Klamotten etc. Bei meinem alten Rapid waren die 'Bodenklappen' echt riesig, so dass ich alles dort untergebracht habe und man mir beim Zoll nicht glauben, dass ich 3 Wochen in Frankreich geurlaubt hatte, schließlich habe ich kein einziges Gepäckstück dabei.....

Für uns 'Nord'-Urlauber eine angenehme Sache...

Grüße und viel Spaß beim Umbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2011)

Apropos "kleine Holzkonstruktion"  Da würde ich doch zusätzlich noch ein paar Expanderzüge besorgen und mir ein kuscheliges Wohnmobil basteln


----------



## Cortina (17. Mai 2011)

Jepp, man kann direkt auf dem Zeltplatz parken. Ich hab den Caddy alla Dr. Bo Little ausgebaut, unten Stauraum oben riesiges Bett. Zelt nehm ich nur für die "Obdachlosen" hier aus dem Forum mit. Für den Fall der Fälle.

@Bärbel Das geht ja gar nicht, Kombi ohne Fenster im Heck....ne ne ne.....

Teilnehmer bislang:

Also 100% sicher:

Jörg und Tina
Stefan und Susanne
Guido und Ago

noch nicht ganz sicher:

LittleBoomer
Firstkiller
Andi 3001
idworker
Chris und bessere Hälfte
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
mzaskar
headshok92 

Wenn die Herrschaften dann bitte Ihre Teilnahme per PN bestätigen würden ändere ich entsprechend die Liste.

Guido


----------



## barbarissima (17. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> @Bärbel Das geht ja gar nicht, Kombi ohne Fenster im Heck....ne ne ne.....


 
Mensch Guido  Unten ist das Gepäckabteil  Rausgucken kannst du oben


----------



## Friendsofmine (17. Mai 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Apropos "kleine Holzkonstruktion"  Da würde ich doch zusätzlich noch ein paar Expanderzüge besorgen und mir ein kuscheliges Wohnmobil basteln



Vorne gleich mit Balkon. Oder wenn man den "Tabbert Opel" im Meer parkt, hat man gleich noch einen schönen Steg zum " bräunern".

Aus Opel hätte mal eine richtig gute Firma werden können, wenn man auf die spanischen Entwicklungs Ing. gehört hätte.

Bestimmt schöner Cw Wert.


----------



## Cortina (18. Mai 2011)

*UPDATE TEILNEHMERLISTE*

sicher:

Jörg und Tina
Stefan und Susanne
Guido und Ago
LittleBoomer
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
mzaskar
jan84



noch nicht ganz sicher:

Firstkiller
idworker
bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
headshok92 

Wenn die Herrschaften dann bitte Ihre Teilnahme per PN bestätigen würden ändere ich entsprechend die Liste.

Guido


----------



## mtblukas (18. Mai 2011)

Man kann nur zu dem treffen kommen wenn man über 18 ist oder?

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2011)

wieso sollte man? wie guido mir vorhin ganz deutlich gemacht hat: reine spaßveranstaltung zum persönlichen kennen lernen. wir sind eine einheit und gehören zusammen.- klingt komisch is aber so... die ansicht hatte ich vorher übrigens auch schonbin im übrigen auch noch etwas entfernt von 18


----------



## mtblukas (18. Mai 2011)

Ja wenn man noch nicht 18 ist braucht man dann nicht eine Aufsichstsperson?

@andi wie alt bist du?

Wo genau wäre das Treffen den in der Eifel?

Lg


----------



## Cortina (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Lukas,

das einzige Problem ist wenn Du nach glaub ich 22 Uhr, alleine erwischt wirst.

Wenn Deine Eltern wissen wo Du bist und Du bei uns bist, sollte das kein Problem sein. Anreise muss natürlich irgendwie alleine erfolgen, danach stehst Du unter "unserer/meiner Obhut".

Es muss nur klar sein, dass Deine Eltern bescheid wissen.
Also die Storry "Hey Mum, schlaf heut bei nem Freund läuft nicht" 

Das Treffen in der Eifel steht noch nicht fest, da sich noch niemand "verantwortlich" gemeldet hat. Wir treffen uns in Füssen.
Wenn Andi 3001 mit jan84 anreisen könnte wäre das super, vielleicht finden wir für Dich auch noch jemand.

Wenn Ihr dann bei uns seid kann Euch nichts mehr passieren 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ja wenn man noch nicht 18 ist braucht man dann nicht eine Aufsichstsperson?
> 
> @andi wie alt bist du?
> 
> ...



Eifel steht NOCH nicht. ich bin seit kurzem 17


----------



## mtblukas (18. Mai 2011)

Also ich wohne in Weikersheim...vll. sagt das einem ja was.

Füssen ist von mir 2 3/4 Stunden weg.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...48.286848,10.321655&spn=1.677674,4.213257&z=8

Ich werde hier immer mal wieder reinschauen und wenn feststeht wo das Treffen genau und wann ist, sage ich bescheid 

Lg Lukas


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Das Treffen in der Eifel steht noch nicht fest, da sich noch niemand "verantwortlich" gemeldet hat.



wird wohl auch nix werden so wie es aus sieht, wer möchte kann ja zu mir kommen.


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben,
> 
> wir haben jetzt mal nach der Unterkunft geschaut und für folgendes entschieden:
> 
> ...



hier mtblukas  steht alles soweit scho einigermaßen fest


----------



## mtblukas (18. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hier mtblukas  steht alles soweit scho einigermaßen fest



werde mal meine Eltern fragen 

Aber Freitag ist ja noch Schule (die man ja ausfallen lassen könnte ).

Ich frag auch mal mein Kumpel ob er auch mitgehen würde.


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Mai 2011)

naja ich hab auch schule, aber freitag abend?!


----------



## mtblukas (18. Mai 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> naja ich hab auch schule, aber freitag abend?!



ja klar geht schon, wenn man will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (19. Mai 2011)

Na Na Na, Schule wird nicht geschwänzt , Freitag ist Anreise, wenn ihr also bis 18.00 da seid ist das OK. Ich werde auch nicht vor 14 Uhr aufschlagen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Mai 2011)

Bei mir wird es sogar mit 18:00 Uhr knapp ... 450 km und Freitags .... da misch ich dann im Wochenendverkehr mit & Ferienbeginn Bayern. @Guido: Na, da fährst Du ja antizyklisch


----------



## fatz (19. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Na Na Na, Schule wird nicht geschwänzt ,


guido als oberlehrer. ich brech ab!


----------



## Cortina (19. Mai 2011)

Räusper.....lass mich wenigstens den Schein wahren 






Sirrah73 schrieb:


> @Guido: Na, da fährst Du ja antizyklisch



Jepp, ich schau dem Stau in die Augen und komme ihm direkt aus Süden entgegen


----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Mai 2011)

fatz schrieb:


> guido als oberlehrer. ich brech ab!



Ich finde das sehr gut. Guido zeigt hier an der Stelle ganz klar Vorbildfunktion und weist der Jugend den rechten Pfad .... buahahahaha ... ach ne ... für den rechten Pfad müssen die ja runter kommen auf die Trails 

Jungs ... die Magenverstimmung schon einen Tag vorher ankündigen. Dann heisst es am Freitag: "Der Arme, der hat sich schon gestern in die Schule geschleppt. Heute ging es dann wohl nicht mehr."


----------



## Cortina (19. Mai 2011)

JÖRG 

Ich wollte doch in der Schule anrufen und einen Tag Sonderferien beantragen weil die Jungs an einem außerordentlichen Forschungsprojekt zur Mineralienbestimmung der Erde im Ostallgäu teilnehmen.
Da man dort aber nur sehr schlecht hinkommt brauchts eben das MTB


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Mai 2011)

und ich hatte gehofft Du wolltest nicht, dass die Jungs so enden wie Du 
2:0 für mich ?




Ich denke Du verstehst mein Spaß..

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Mai 2011)

wobei ich mich schon darauf gefreut hatte, das erste mal ohne meine Frau zu 'verreisen' und mich damit mal wieder benehmen zu dürfen wie ein Mann. Wenn jetzt Kinder D) mitkommen fällt das ja flach.

(Hihihihi)

Grüße an Andi und Lukas

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (19. Mai 2011)

LittleBoomer, wenn Du das nur ohne Deine Frau kannst, hast Du sie nicht richtig erzogen 

*2:1*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Firstkiller (19. Mai 2011)

Ich denk das kann man schon auch mit aber danach hab ich immer so nen Quacken im Ohr.


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> LittleBoomer, wenn Du das nur ohne Deine Frau kannst, hast Du sie nicht richtig erzogen
> 
> *2:1*



Ich wußte, dass diese Retoure kommt und bin natürlich darauf vorbereitet:

Wenn meine Frau dabei ist, muss ich auf *sie* aufpassen, dass sie sich nicht wie ein Mann aufführt. 
(Nein, Fotos liefere ich keine)

Gilt das als Tor ?

So long....noch den schwülen Tag im Büro absitzen und heute abend Spargel und Weinchen geniessen...

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (19. Mai 2011)

Nöööööö, geht nicht mal als Ausrede durch  

Wie gesagt auch das ist Erziehungssache


----------



## LittleBoomer (19. Mai 2011)

OK, ich gebe mich geschlagen. Allerdings kocht sie heute abend. Insofern kann meine Erziehung nicht so falsch sein.


----------



## Deleted 174217 (19. Mai 2011)

Was man alles so im Vorfeld eines Treffens bereden muss.....


----------



## Cortina (19. Mai 2011)

Moment mal Spuri, Du überschreitest hier eindeutig deinen Kompetenzbereich   

Deine Aufgabe ist für Bilder zu sorgen aber nicht im Cube Treffen Fred und schon gar nicht im Süden 

LittleBoomer, das ist doch keine Erziehung, das müssen Frauen in den Genen haben ..... OK 5 Euro ind die Macho-Kasse.

Außerdem stehts immer noch 2:1 für Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (19. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> JÖRG
> 
> Ich wollte doch in der Schule anrufen und einen Tag Sonderferien beantragen weil die Jungs an einem außerordentlichen Forschungsprojekt zur Mineralienbestimmung der Erde im Ostallgäu teilnehmen.
> Da man dort aber nur sehr schlecht hinkommt brauchts eben das MTB



Moooooomentemal .... ich dachte Du erkennst meinen Plan. Was wirk am Besten bei Magenverstimmung ? Riiiichtig, frische Luft. Wo gibt es die ? Riiiichtig, im Allgäu.
Die Mineralienbestimmung kann da aber durchaus kombiniert werden. Außerdem bin ich ja Dr. der Chemie (das ist übrigens was echtes - kein Gutenberg, Koch-Mehrin oder wie die alle heissen Plagiat) - da können wir Abends auch sogar noch glatt einen Test schreiben und den bei der Schule nachreichen.Wer da durchfällt kriegt 3000 hm aufgebrummt (bergauf)  Just kidding ...


----------



## mtblukas (19. Mai 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> da können wir Abends auch sogar noch glatt einen Test schreiben und den bei der Schule nachreichen.Wer da durchfällt kriegt 3000 hm aufgebrummt (bergauf)  Just kidding ...



Ich fahr lieber den Berg hoch als in die Schule zu gehen 

Oder dürfen wir die 300hm nicht mehr runter fahren?


----------



## Andi 3001 (19. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> JÖRG
> 
> Ich wollte doch in der Schule anrufen und einen Tag Sonderferien beantragen weil die Jungs an einem außerordentlichen Forschungsprojekt zur Mineralienbestimmung der Erde im Ostallgäu teilnehmen.
> Da man dort aber nur sehr schlecht hinkommt brauchts eben das MTB



leistungskurs erdkunde *selbst auf die schulter klopf* 

Und nein auf mich braucht man keine rücksicht nehmen. seit ich meinen nebenjob hab, im team (intim) mitfahr usw. bin ich sooooviel mit "echten männern" zu sammen, dass ich davon NIX mehr negativ(er) beeinflusst werden könnte


----------



## mtblukas (19. Mai 2011)

Also ich kann wahrscheinlich nicht kommen, weil am 28. Juli ist ja Ferienanfang und da geht mein Kumpel (mit dem ich zum Forumstreffen wollte) in Urlaub.

Weiß nicht ob ich alleine komme.


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2011)

Naja, du bist bei dem Treffen nicht wirklich alleine  Wenn der Guido seine väterliche Seite in Füssen so richtig ausleben will, dann wirst du ihn bis Sonntag sicher nicht mehr los


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Mai 2011)

Also ich komme zu 99,9% nicht mehr, weil ich im Juli die Fleppen abgeben muss, Anreise mit Fahrrad is zu weit, Zug zu teuer.


----------



## Cortina (20. Mai 2011)

Siehst, hätteste mal besser erst auf dem Treffen gesoffen  

Was ist mit Fahrgemeinschaft, keine aus Deiner Ecke?


----------



## EvilEvo (20. Mai 2011)

Wenn sich jemand findet, wär cool, ich glaub aber , da kommt keiner her^^.


----------



## jan84 (20. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch noch einen Platz im Auto frei (es lebe der Caddy ). Wer auf dem Weg RheinMain - Treffen liegt und noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit brauch möge sich melden. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## mtblukas (21. Mai 2011)

@andi

Du hast gesagt das du noch am Freitag in die Schule Must. Aber in bw sind doch schon ab Donnerstag Ferien???

Lg lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (23. Mai 2011)

UPDATE TEILNEHMERLISTE

sicher:

Jörg und Tina
Stefan und Susanne
Guido und Ago
LittleBoomer
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
mzaskar
jan84
mtblukas



noch nicht ganz sicher:

Firstkiller
idworker
bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
headshok92 

Guido


----------



## mtblukas (23. Mai 2011)

Cool jetzt bin ich auch auf der Liste


----------



## EvilEvo (23. Mai 2011)

Ist jemand von den Herren (oder gerne auch Damen ) aus dem Großraum Bitterfeld/Wolfen oder Leipzig, der mich mitnehmen könnte?


----------



## mtblukas (23. Mai 2011)

Wenn du bis Weikersheim kommen könntest


----------



## EvilEvo (23. Mai 2011)

Bawü, nächster Weg^^.
Sorry, aber das klappt nicht.


----------



## mtblukas (23. Mai 2011)

:d


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> @andi
> 
> Du hast gesagt das du noch am Freitag in die Schule Must. Aber in bw sind doch schon ab Donnerstag Ferien???
> 
> Lg lukas



ja stimmt, hast recht. du hast mich voll ins schwitzen gebracht! ich dachte ich hätte gleich drei(!) termine verhuddelt, aber alles im lot..puh 
btw: fürs treffen lass ich wohl nen CC rennen ausfallen....schade, keine cup wertung für mich dieses jahr.


----------



## Cortina (26. Mai 2011)

Andi, kein Problem, bei uns gibts auch Cups, Cup of coffee, cup of redwine, Nachtcup 

ups....vergiss den redwine Du darfs ja noch nicht


----------



## kubitix (26. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> UPDATE TEILNEHMERLISTE
> 
> sicher:
> 
> ...



ich hab´s mal korrodiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Andi, kein Problem, bei uns gibts auch Cups, Cup of coffee, cup of redwine, Nachtcup
> 
> ups....vergiss den redwine Du darfs ja noch nicht



will ich auch gar nicht! bekennender nicht trinker und raucher  (und ja, NICHT - noch nichtmal probiert...bin da sehr stabil - mental gesehen )


----------



## Cortina (26. Mai 2011)

Andi, das lob ich mir, super Einstellung 

Ich hab auch soviel über Alkohol, Rauchen und Drogen gelesen, dass ich beschlossen hab das Lesen aufzugeben.

@kubitix, das MUSS er persönlich im Forum bestätigen, ansonsten stehen wir geschlossen das WE drauf bei ihm vor der Tür 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (26. Mai 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> besser is....  man man..


----------



## Cortina (27. Mai 2011)

UPDATE TEILNEHMERLISTE

sicher:

Jörg und Tina
Stefan und Susanne
Guido und Ago
LittleBoomer
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
mzaskar
jan84
mtblukas



noch nicht ganz sicher:

Firstkiller
idworker
bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
headshok92
barbarissima 
Bocacanosa

Guido


----------



## kubitix (27. Mai 2011)

hi Guido,

Bärbel noch nicht ganz sicher? des geht awwer net, des bärbelsche brauche merr für die Quoteund die beträgt hoffentlich 50:50
10 Männer sicher 
Ago,Tina, Susanne und Frau Ostwandlager, und Frau Chrisle, das sind erst 5 Frauen
ich bin für Gleichberechtigung, also Bärbel muß kommen, die anderen 4 werden in Füssen "gepresst".


----------



## idworker (28. Mai 2011)

also, ich komme in jedem Fall, allerdings reise ich Samstagabend wieder ab (habe am Sonntag einen Marathon). Freue mich all die Cube's und natürlich auch  Euch mal kennenzulernen.

Viele Grüße vom Bodensee und happy Trail's
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (29. Mai 2011)

UPDATE TEILNEHMERLISTE

sicher:

Jörg und Tina
Stefan und Susanne
Guido und Ago
LittleBoomer
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
mzaskar
jan84
mtblukas
idworker



noch nicht ganz sicher:

Firstkiller
bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
headshok92
barbarissima 
Bocacanosa

Guido


----------



## SRX-Prinz (1. Juni 2011)

Fährt jemand zu den Cube Bike Days nach Mayerhofen ?
http://www.bikedays.mayrhofen.at/en/101320/cube-bike-days.html?session=hao2une232qirsul3qu4m7kmj2


----------



## Cortina (5. Juni 2011)

UPDATE TEILNEHMERLISTE

sicher:

Jörg und Tina
Stefan und Susanne
Guido und Ago
LittleBoomer
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
mzaskar
jan84
mtblukas
idworker
beuze1



noch nicht ganz sicher:

Firstkiller
bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
headshok92
barbarissima 
Bocacanosa

Guido


----------



## idworker (5. Juni 2011)

danke!!


----------



## jan84 (7. Juni 2011)

Es wurde gelegentlich ja mal das Thema Fahrtechniktraining angesprochen. Wenn Interesse besteht könnte ich mich darum kümmern. Dann wären die Fragen:
- Welches Niveau?
- Bestimmte inhaltliche Wünsche?
- Als abgeschlossene Einheit oder irgendwie in eine Tour eingebaut?

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. Juni 2011)

wenn wir beide es dann iiiirgendwann nochmal packen zamm zu fahren,kann ich dich mal gscheid einschätzen!... ich halte mich nicht für soo mies technisch gesehen und würde deinen asi machen? da wirs von der schule her schon machen, kann ich einschätzen, dass es alleine für dich nicht so angenehm is, wie wenn dir einer "helfen" kann


----------



## Cortina (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jan,

das mit dem Fahrtechniktraining finde ich gut.

In die Tour einbauen halte ich allerdings für schwierig weil eventl. nicht alle interesse haben und die Kräfte für die Auffahrt und Abfahrt gebraucht werden.

Ich habe mit Jörg gesprochen und es kam die Idee auf am Sonntag morgen eine schöne Ecke auf dem Buchenberg zu suchen der direkt am Campingplatz liegt und dort die Sache als abgeschlossene Einheit durchzuführen. 

Wer nicht teilnhemen möchte kann z.B von dort aus auf die Kenzenhütte fahren und wer möchte und Zeit hat kann nach dem Training ebenfalls noch zur Kenzenhütte mitkommen.

Was meinst Du?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2011)

UPDATE TEILNEHMERLISTE

sicher:

Jörg und Tina
Stefan und Susanne
Guido und Ago
LittleBoomer
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
mzaskar
jan84
mtblukas
idworker
beuze1
Iuri


noch nicht ganz sicher:

Firstkiller
bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
headshok92
barbarissima 
Bocacanosa

Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2011)

iuri dein freund und gardaseeguide?


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2011)

Jepp, heißt ja auch Cube und Friends 

Außerdem mag er auch mal Waldautobahn Trails fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2011)

isch abba ned! - aber der is ja sowieso viel zu verwöhnt und insofern wird alles,was sich hier so als "technisch" oder "trail" bezeichnet als autobahn durchgehn


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2011)

OK Vorschlag, Du bringst mir gescheid Umsetzen bei und er zeigt Dir wie ein S2 zur Autobahn wird


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2011)

na kommt immer drauf an wies ausgeprägt is  s3 zur autobahn dann bin ich zufrieden  umsetzen wird jan wahrscheinlich ja sowieso mit ein planen ich mach dann zusätzlich noch den personal trainer für dich


----------



## Sirrah73 (9. Juni 2011)

Für mich auch bitte !  Will auch Umsetzen lernen ...


----------



## idworker (9. Juni 2011)

ohje, ohje, das wird echt spannend


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2011)

ich glaub die frage OB es eine technik einheit geben wird hat sich hiermit erledigt..


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2011)

OB hatte ich keine Zweifel, die Inhalte sind nur noch nicht ganz klar:

1. Wie bügel ich einen S3 zum S1 
2. Wie komm ich beim S1 elegant um die Ecke


----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2011)

ersteres ist dann der kurs für "echte männer"  aber eher s3 zu s0! gibts ja auch..

und das mit dem elegant müsstest du doch schon können? carbon trägt sich doch elegant?


----------



## Cortina (9. Juni 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> und das mit dem elegant müsstest du doch schon können? carbon trägt sich doch elegant?



Eben deshalb, hab auch keine Probleme den Hintern hochzubekommen  

Mein Problem ist eher den an der richtigen Stelle wieder runterzubekommen, bei mir wirds immer ein 360°, das Bike ist eben zu leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (9. Juni 2011)

also sachen gibts


----------



## Deleted35614 (10. Juni 2011)

Für die, die es noch nicht können:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/06/07/fahrtechnik-spitzkehren-fahren-mit-harald-philipp/
schon mal vorab zum Üben


----------



## jan84 (10. Juni 2011)

@ Techniktraining:

Abgeschlossene Einheit macht auch in sofern mehr Sinn, als dass es auf Tour tendentiell eher schwierig ist wenn "die Lehrenden" sich vor Ort nicht auskennen. Ich würde vorschlagen am Anfang die ganz grundlegenden Sachen (Grundposition, Kurven, Bremsen) in ganz kurzer Zeit zusammen nochmal durchzugehen, dass man "von den gleichen Dingen spricht". Danach dann halt einfach gemeinsam-individuelles  Üben, je nach technischem Stand der Teilnehmer. Erfahrungsgemäß funktioniert das gut, gerade wenn mehrere technisch starke Fahrer dabei sind, was ja so zu werden scheint. 

@alle die Umsetzen lernen wollen :
Übt bis zum Treffen schonmal Balancieren ("Trackstand") bis zum erbrechen . 


@Andi:
Wie siehts bei dir nächste Woche Do. oder Fr. jew. ab ca 17:30 aus? 

grüße,
Jan, der ab morgen erstmal Regenwetter in Österreich genießt


----------



## LittleBoomer (10. Juni 2011)

Also das Umsetzen will auch lernen. Und noch so einiges mehr.
Aber Ihr macht mir so langsam Angst. s sind ja nur Professionals dabei.
Ich alter kleiner Mann mit ner Kondition wie ein Brückenpfeiler und einem gepflegten Waschbärbauch wird Euch ganz schön bremsen. Wollt Ihr das ? 

Wie wird denn eigentlich das Thema 'Verpflegung' gehandhabt ? (mit festen Nahrungsmitteln meine ich jetzt)
Selbstversorgung ? Essen gehen ?

Grüße

LittleBoomer, der sich dann erstmal im Kellerwald - Edersee versteckt.


----------



## Andi 3001 (10. Juni 2011)

Hey mach mal keinen stress! die tour ist ausdrücklichst(!) zum spaß! es geht drum uns kennenzulernen und n bissl durch die gegend zu dormeln. ich denke nicht, dass es hier jemanden gibt, der dann so intollerant ist und über "schwächere" rummault! alles ganz easy! mach dir bitte keine sorgen! weder hoch, noch runter!

@jan: dönerstag passt! ab freitag gehts in den schwarzwald, erst marathon, dann ne woche alles was da unten so is!  aber ich würd etwas früer vorschlagen! so zwei einhalb bergchen/1000 hm sowas?


----------



## Cortina (13. Juni 2011)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Also das Umsetzen will auch lernen. Und noch so einiges mehr.
> Aber Ihr macht mir so langsam Angst. s sind ja nur Professionals dabei.
> Ich alter kleiner Mann mit ner Kondition wie ein Brückenpfeiler und einem gepflegten Waschbärbauch wird Euch ganz schön bremsen. Wollt Ihr das ?
> 
> ...



Bloß kein Stress, wir werden alles mit viel Spaß angehen lassen und keiner wird zu irgendwas gezwungen. Selbst wenn irgend jemand aus irgend einem Grund nicht mehr weiter kann/will oder wie auch immer, fahre ich persönlich mit Ihm zurück (Pssst Andi, ich sag Dir dann bescheid wenn wir an der Stelle sind wo der Trail abzweigt )

Auf dem Campingplatz gibts ein MiniMarkt für Brötchen und ein Restaurant.
Ich denke wir werden dort oder in Halblech Abends essen gehen.

Grüße
Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (16. Juni 2011)

UPDATE TEILNEHMERLISTE

sicher:

Jörg und Tina
Stefan und Susanne
Guido und Ago
LittleBoomer
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
mzaskar
jan84
mtblukas
idworker
beuze1
Iuri 
*Stefan*


noch nicht ganz sicher:

Firstkiller
bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
headshok92
barbarissima 
Bocacanosa

Guido


----------



## Bocacanosa (16. Juni 2011)

Guido, Du kannst mich raus nehmen. Muss meinen Urlaub verkürzen und bereits ab 28.07. wieder arbeiten gehen... 


Werde mich am 30.07. Dämon anschließen 
http://www.saarschleifenland.de/Saa...tliches-Programm/7.-Tag-Samstag-30.Juli.20112


----------



## Cortina (16. Juni 2011)

Schade


----------



## Cortina (16. Juni 2011)

UPDATE TEILNEHMERLISTE

sicher:

Sirrah73 (Jörg und Tina)
kubitix (Stefan)
WildWeibchen (Susanne)
Cortina (Guido und Ago)
LittleBoomer
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
jan84
mtblukas
idworker
beuze1
Iuri (extern)
Stefan (extern)


noch nicht ganz sicher:

Firstkiller
bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
headshok92
barbarissima 

Guido


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo Guido,

aufgrund eines kleinen unverhergesehenen Malheurs müssen wir unseren Urlaub eine Woche nach hinten schieben, was leider dazu führt, dass ich nicht zum Cube-Treffen kommen kann. 

Da wir ja ungebucht urlauben sind wir je nach Lust und Laune (oder falls ein unvorhergesehenes Malheur passiert ) eventuell ein paar Tage früher zu Hause, so dass es dann doch noch reichen könnte. Dann melde ich kurzfristig, oder bin einfach da.

Schade, ich hätte Euch gerne mal persönlich kennengelernt.

Viele Grüße und Euch ein super Wochenende

LittleBoomer


----------



## Cortina (24. Juni 2011)

Schade LittleBoomer!

UPDATE TEILNEHMERLISTE

sicher:

Sirrah73 (Jörg und Tina)
kubitix (Stefan)
WildWeibchen (Susanne)
Cortina (Guido und Ago)
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
jan84
mtblukas
idworker
beuze1
Iuri (extern)
Stefan (extern)


noch nicht ganz sicher:

Firstkiller
bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
headshok92
barbarissima 

Guido


----------



## mtblukas (24. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich ohne Cube kommen darf komme ich, und wenn ich nicht ohne Cube kommen darf komme ich nicht.


----------



## Sirrah73 (24. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wenn ich ohne Cube kommen darf komme ich, und wenn ich nicht ohne Cube kommen darf komme ich nicht.



Ok, Dein Cube ist explodiert ? Oder warum ohne Cube ? Klär uns doch mal auf ... weil ohne MTB eine MTB Tour machen, ist .... sagen wir mal ... schwierig.


----------



## mtblukas (24. Juni 2011)

Ja mein Cube ist explodiert  Nein mal im Ernst

Ich werde das Cube verkaufen weil,

-Ich auf jedenfall mehr Federweg möchte.
-Klar das gibts bei Cube auch aber:
Ich habe mir jetzt ein Scott Genius 40 für nur knapp 2000 Euro gekauft was ein Hammer-Preis ist. 
Das Design klasse ist.
Der Twinloc_Hebel sehr überzeugt hat.

Da ich euch aber gerne kennenlernen würde wollte ich euch halt fragen ob ich trotzdem kommen darf.


----------



## Sirrah73 (25. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Da ich euch aber gerne kennenlernen würde wollte ich euch halt fragen ob ich trotzdem kommen darf.



Hmm, da musst Du erstmal jemanden finden, der Dir verbietet mit nem Nicht-Cube zu kommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (25. Juni 2011)

ALSO die Tatsache dass Du mit einem nicht Cube kommst ist ja kein Problem *ABER* still und heimlich ins Scott Lager wechseln das geht ja gar nicht


----------



## mtblukas (25. Juni 2011)

Noch habe ich ja mein Cube aber Vll. habe ich das Scott auch schon vorm Cube Treffen kommt auf den Händler/Freund an.


----------



## blutbuche (25. Juni 2011)

....zeig mal bilder vom scott , wenn du es hast ! wieviel fw wird es denn  haben  ? greez , kati


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

150 mm vorne hinten hab es schon ausgiebig in Italien getestet -> gefällt 





Da kommen noch paar rote Sachen und Sram x9 Schaltung hin.
Hab noch mehr Bilder die lad ich jetzt aber nich hoch.


----------



## fatz (26. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Da kommen noch paar rote Sachen und Sram x9 Schaltung hin.
> Hab noch mehr Bilder die lad ich jetzt aber nich hoch.


und mach was anderes als diese maedelsreifen drauf. ist ja gruselig.


----------



## blutbuche (26. Juni 2011)

schönes teil !!!!! und die nobbys sind ma gar net sooo übel ....- reifendiskussion eröffnet -


----------



## Deleted 174217 (26. Juni 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> schönes teil !!!!! und die nobbys sind ma gar net sooo übel ....- reifendiskussion eröffnet -


Über die Reifen könnt Ihr solange diskutieren bis Euch die Luft raus geht...(von mir aus auch besagten welchen...) - völlig induskutabel ist aber aber das Bike. Nein - darüber kann man nicht diskutiern......nein. 

Es ist einfach nur - hach und die Farbkombi.....und das Design .....
und so gut in Szene gesetzt. ... Ja, es ist 
Stell so etwas nie wieder in den Cube- Fred....
Mir gefällt es.


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Über die Reifen könnt Ihr solange diskutieren bis Euch die Luft raus geht...(von mir aus auch besagten welchen...) - völlig induskutabel ist aber aber das Bike. Nein - darüber kann man nicht diskutiern......nein.
> 
> Es ist einfach nur - hach und die Farbkombi.....und das Design .....
> und so gut in Szene gesetzt. ... Ja, es ist
> ...



Danke 

Wenn ich darf stell ich weitere Bilder rein  



> schönes teil !!!!! und die nobbys sind ma gar net sooo übel ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> und mach was anderes als diese maedelsreifen drauf. ist ja gruselig.


Ich glaub ich fahr die Nobby,s  solange bis sie runter sind. Oder gleich Fat Albert,s ?


----------



## Sirrah73 (26. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht im Cube Talk, damit der Thread hier fürs Forumstreffen bleibt.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

Ok


----------



## fatz (26. Juni 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich fahr die Nobby,s  solange bis sie runter sind. Oder gleich Fat Albert,s ?


mach zumindest vorn was gescheites drauf. min. albert 2.4 oder n muddy mary trailstar 2.35
mit den popeligen nobbies kastrierst du das schoene bike ja komplett


----------



## mtblukas (26. Juni 2011)

OK Danke für den Tipp


----------



## blutbuche (27. Juni 2011)

...grummel.....


----------



## beuze1 (17. Juli 2011)

*Hey, hier ist's aber verdächtig ruhig..knapp 2 Wochen vor dem Treffen
hätte ich etwas mehr Bewegung erwartet oder sind alle die gemeldet haben
schon im Trainingslager, was angesichts meines im letztem Jahr aufgezeichneten
Höhenprofil auch keine schlechte Idee wäre.*


----------



## kubitix (17. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Hey, hier ist's aber verdächtig ruhig..knapp 2 Wochen vor dem Treffen
> hätte ich etwas mehr Bewegung erwartet oder sind alle die gemeldet haben
> schon im Trainingslager, was angesichts meines im letztem Jahr aufgezeichneten
> Höhenprofil auch keine schlechte Idee wäre.*



Ja wie jetzt, erst monatelang im Untergrund "verschwinden" und dann doch nicht fertig werden!!!!!!! So war das aber nicht gedacht, ich hatte wirklich fest und ganz sicher damit gerechnet das DU dass hinkriegst, also bitte enttäusch mich jetzt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (17. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Jg im Untergrund "verschwinden" und dann doch nicht fertig werden!!!!!!!


----------



## Andi 3001 (17. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Hey, hier ist's aber verdächtig ruhig..knapp 2 Wochen vor dem Treffen
> hätte ich etwas mehr Bewegung erwartet oder sind alle die gemeldet haben
> schon im Trainingslager, was angesichts meines im letztem Jahr aufgezeichneten
> Höhenprofil auch keine schlechte Idee wäre.*



wir werdens überleben - hoffentlich haben wir 20 grad + und sonne!


----------



## Cortina (18. Juli 2011)

So jetzt nochmal die Teilnehmerliste rauskramen 
Wie siehts aus bei Euch soweit alles noch im grünen Bereich?

sicher:

Sirrah73 (Jörg und Tina)
kubitix (Stefan)
WildWeibchen (Susanne)
Cortina (Guido und Ago)
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
jan84
mtblukas
idworker
beuze1
Iuri (extern)
Stefan (extern)


noch nicht ganz sicher:

Firstkiller
bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
headshok92
barbarissima 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Juli 2011)

dunkel grün


----------



## jan84 (18. Juli 2011)

Bei mir Grün. 

@Andi: Wir sind diesen Samstag oder Sonntag in Beerfelden, falls du noch nichts vor hast . 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Sirrah73 (18. Juli 2011)

So wat von grün


----------



## mtblukas (18. Juli 2011)

grün..wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Treffpunkt für die Tour aus..wo ist der?


----------



## Cortina (18. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> grün..wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Treffpunkt für die Tour aus..wo ist der?



Samstag morgen auf dem Campingplatz. Wo seid Ihr den untergebracht?

Grüße
Guido


----------



## jan84 (18. Juli 2011)

Welcher Campingplatz war es doch noch gleich? (*zu faul zum suchen* ). Ich bzw. wir werden wohl Freitag relativ spät (~19-22 Uhr) auftauchen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (18. Juli 2011)

bannwaldsee campingplatz 
also wochenends bin ich zwar schon verplant, aber du stehst hiermit auf der 1. der alternativliste  btw.: wie transportierst du die räder? innen oder aussen? mit anderen worten sauber oder dreckig?
wegen abholen etc. reden wir nächste woche nochmal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (18. Juli 2011)

Innen, dreckig . Matsch ist kein Problem, sollte nur keine ******** oÄ dranhängen . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## beuze1 (18. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Samstag morgen auf dem Campingplatz.



*
Wär hat mich denn eigentlich angemeldet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Deutscher Samstagmorgen, oder Italienischer. *


----------



## Cortina (18. Juli 2011)

*Mischung aus beidem, Nutellabrötchen mit Caffe Corretto *


----------



## Firstkiller (19. Juli 2011)

Bei mir wirds nichts hab zu meinem 30iger ne Rafting Tour bekommen und die ist genau an dem Wochenende ! Vielleicht ein anderes mal


----------



## Cortina (19. Juli 2011)

UPDATE 

sicher:

Sirrah73 (Jörg und Tina)
kubitix (Stefan)
WildWeibchen (Susanne)
Cortina (Guido und Ago)
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
jan84
mtblukas
idworker
beuze1
Iuri (extern)
Stefan (extern)


noch nicht ganz sicher:

bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
headshok92
barbarissima 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## barbarissima (19. Juli 2011)

beuze1 schrieb:


> *Wär hat mich denn eigentlich angemeldet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Naja, sagen wir mal so: Als wir dein neues Anwesen in Augenschein genommen hatten...*
*



*
*....wurde schon mal kurz darüber nachgedacht, dass du dich über ein Besüchle der am Cubetreffenteilnehmendencubegemeinde sicher riesig freuen würdest und dass du es auch bestimmt schön fändest, wenn alle zum Grillen und über Nacht bleiben würden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Und dann haben wir uns noch gedacht, dass du dann auch bestimmt wahnsinnig gerne beim Cubetreffen angemeldet wärst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 weil du ja sowieso für die vielen Sorgen, die wir uns um dich gemacht haben, noch eine Runde springen lassen wolltest *
*Ja uns deshalb haben wir dich einfach mal mit auf die Liste gesetzt... damit du dich freust sozusagen 

*


----------



## OIRAM (19. Juli 2011)

*leider muss ich mich aus beruflichen gründen abmelden.

da ich aus privaten gründen einen teil meines urlaubes in den okt. verlegen muss, reduziert sich mein sommerurlaub.

somit hab ich alle umplanmöglichkeiten für meien bereitschaftsdienst ausgeschöpft.

ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel spaß und freu mich schon über die vielen bilder, vom treffen.

schönen gruss, mario*


----------



## Cortina (19. Juli 2011)

Schade Mario 

UPDATE 

sicher:

Sirrah73 (Jörg und Tina)
kubitix (Stefan)
WildWeibchen (Susanne)
Cortina (Guido und Ago)
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
jan84
mtblukas
idworker
beuze1
Iuri (extern)
Stefan (extern)


noch nicht ganz sicher:

bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
headshok92
barbarissima 

Grüße
Guido


----------



## beuze1 (19. Juli 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> *Und dann haben wir uns noch gedacht, dass du noch eine Runde springen lassen wolltest*



*Freibier (Radler
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) gibt's dann Freitagabend.*
Ehrensache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (20. Juli 2011)

Das ist ne Ansage


----------



## andi_tool (20. Juli 2011)

Gott sei Dank habe ich das mit einem Treffen zu spät geschnallt. 

Sonst müsste ich mich jetzt ärgern, daß es Frei-Radler gibt, aber kein Frei-Apfelschorle.


----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2011)

wieso zu spät? es gibt kein zu spät  
ich nehm dann auch die apfelschrole


----------



## jan84 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich auch


----------



## beuze1 (20. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> ich nehm dann auch die apfelschrole





			
				jan84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich auch




Schorle geht mich nix an ...


----------



## andi_tool (20. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> wieso zu spät? es gibt kein zu spät
> ich nehm dann auch die apfelschrole



Das Treffen ist doch vom 29.07. bis 31.07.?

Sorry geht nicht, Familienverpflichtung. Meine Mutter hat am 30.07. einen runden Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (20. Juli 2011)

dafür hättest du das treffen aber auch schon vor nem jahr entdecken können dass deine mutter geburtstag hat hat nichts mit zu spät schnallen zu tun..


----------



## andi_tool (20. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> dafür hättest du das treffen aber auch schon vor nem jahr entdecken können dass deine mutter geburtstag hat hat nichts mit zu spät schnallen zu tun..



stimmt - bin aber erst sein ein paar Wochen etwas aktiver im Forum...


----------



## Bocacanosa (21. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe, ihr habt am Treffen besseres Wetter als jetzt.

Bei Sonne macht das bestimmt mehr Spaß. Schade, dass es bei mir nicht klappt.


----------



## beuze1 (21. Juli 2011)

Bocacanosa schrieb:


> Schon der liebe Gott riet Adam und Eva vom "Apple" ab...



*Ich sag ja..
"Apple" Schorle geht mich nix an ...*


----------



## jan84 (21. Juli 2011)

Würde das Bier auch bevorzugen, aber da kommen mir mittlerweile leider zwei Lebensmittelunverträglichkeiten in die Quere.... *schnüff*


----------



## cytrax (21. Juli 2011)

Hopfen und Malz?  Arme sau^^ Is was geniales nach (während) einer Tour ein Erdinger alkoholfrei   SRY für OT


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Juli 2011)

hier gibts glaub ich keine ot  also für mich könnt ihr dann diverse säfte und cola kalt stellen


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Juli 2011)

Traubensaft ??? Da kann der Guido was leckers mitbringen .


----------



## Andi 3001 (21. Juli 2011)

da trink ich nur den frisch gepresstenmeiner oma! (in unvergehrtem zustand!)... und selbst davon grig ich schon bauchweh... (is aber bei frisch gepresstem ein beliebtes symptom..)


----------



## Sirrah73 (21. Juli 2011)

Na, dann doch lieber den vergärten  und bei Guidos Traubensaft kriegste noch nicht mal Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cortina (22. Juli 2011)

Duuuu Jöööööörg ich find das voll sozial von den Jungs wenn die kein Alk trinken 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Dann bleibt mehr für uns über


----------



## idworker (22. Juli 2011)

anderes Thema: *Hoffentlich passt das Wetter.........*


----------



## andi_tool (22. Juli 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> anderes Thema: *Hoffentlich passt das Wetter.........*



Pessimismus-Modus ein: äusserst unwahrscheinlich 

Optimismus-Modus ein: ich wünsche es Euch Mädels und Jungs

Realistisch: Der Wetterbericht sagt leider, daß das Wetter nicht wirklich gut ist/wird. Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem, daß es zumindest trocken bleibt.


----------



## Sirrah73 (22. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Duuuu Jöööööörg ich find das voll sozial von den Jungs wenn die kein Alk trinken
> .
> .
> .
> ...



So ist es


----------



## idworker (22. Juli 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Optimismus-Modus ein




VLG Uwe


----------



## jan84 (22. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Hopfen und Malz?  Arme sau^^ Is was geniales nach (während) einer Tour ein Erdinger alkoholfrei   SRY für OT



Nein Histamin und Sorbit . Die Kombination schließt leider viele "nette Sachen" in größeren Mengen aus. Aber was solls .


----------



## Andi 3001 (22. Juli 2011)

andi_tool schrieb:


> Pessimismus-Modus ein: äusserst unwahrscheinlich



babbel ned...





andi_tool schrieb:


> Optimismus-Modus ein: ich wünsche es Euch Mädels und Jungs
> 
> Realistisch: Der Wetterbericht sagt leider, daß das Wetter nicht wirklich gut ist/wird. Ich wünsche Euch trotzdem, daß es zumindest trocken bleibt.



also laut internetz wirds genau ab freitag besser.......  man! wir werden sonne, und warme temperaturen bekommen! das ist die ansicht ALLER meiner persöhnlichkeiten


----------



## cytrax (22. Juli 2011)

Dann trinkst halt nen Weißwein 

Auszug aus wiki:

Rotwein,  je höher der Reifegrad, desto höher der Histamingehalt. _Trockene  Weißweine enthalten praktisch kein Histamin, Sekt ist ebenfalls zu  empfehlen._ R. Jarisch warnt hingegen vor französischem Champagner mit seinen 670µg/l Histamin.


----------



## jan84 (22. Juli 2011)

Ich werde schon meinen Spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (23. Juli 2011)

Na logisch  Ich wäre auch gern dabei aber ich bekomme ums verrecken kein Urlaub Die mit Familie haben halt vorrang


----------



## Cortina (27. Juli 2011)

*Noch 49 Stunden*...dann fahren wir los


----------



## idworker (27. Juli 2011)

könnte ich mich u.U. den externen anschließen??
Das Stereo ist noch ungefahren (sollte es auch bleiben) und das AMS eingemottet

VLG
Uwe


----------



## jan84 (27. Juli 2011)

Klar, wieso nicht?


----------



## kubitix (27. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Noch 49 Stunden*...dann fahren wir los



So Spät?

da sind wir ja schon Stunden unterwegs


----------



## idworker (27. Juli 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Klar, wieso nicht?



kommst du mt dem Scratch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (27. Juli 2011)

Wir bringen noch einen Idstaaaner mit als Verstärkung. Fährt AMS125 ... dann warten die Idsteiner mit den AMS125 Generationen 2008, 2009 und 2010 auf .

Joerg


----------



## jan84 (27. Juli 2011)

idworker schrieb:


> kommst du mt dem Scratch?



mangels Alternative (den Singlespeeder klammer ich aus ) => ja .


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2011)

kannst mein reaction haben  is noch mit original ultra bike dreck gesegnet und somit auch nicht als cube zu erkennen


----------



## jan84 (27. Juli 2011)

Das ist doch Plastik und nach meinen skeptischen Äußerungen hinsichtlich plastik und cube werd ich da schön die Finger von lassen .


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2011)

is eh schon im eimer... ..also fahrbar im eimer..fliegt dann ende der saison.


----------



## Cortina (27. Juli 2011)

@Jan, sicherlich wird Cube nun die Produktion des Stereo HPC einstellen und DU bist schuld 

Grüße
Guido...der noch auf ein Fritzz HPC wartet


----------



## idworker (27. Juli 2011)

Auf Grund eines Krankheitsfalls in meiner Familie muss ich leider die Teilnahme an dem Treffen absagen. Sorry - und Euch allen viel Spaß!

VG vom Bodensee


----------



## Andi 3001 (27. Juli 2011)

mein rad hat heut wieder das knarzen (laut!) für sich entdeckt...ich komm nicht zum kurzfristig ruhig stellen, also warne ich euch mal vor und hoffe auf verschonung vor der steinigung!


----------



## Cortina (27. Juli 2011)

Uwe, schade 
Ich bring das ReserveZelt trotzdem mit, falls Du es Dir anders überlegst.

Andi, komm ruhig, ich sprüh Dich und Dein Bike von oben bis unten mit WD40 ein


----------



## Cortina (27. Juli 2011)

Ein letztes Update der Teilnehmerliste


sicher:

Sirrah73 (Jörg und Tina)
kubitix (Stefan)
WildWeibchen (Susanne)
Cortina (Guido und Ago)
Andi 3001
Chrisle
Ostwandlager
jan84
mtblukas
beuze1
Iuri (extern)
Stefan (extern AMS 125)
Idsteiner (extern AMS 125)


noch nicht ganz sicher:

Firstkiller
LittleBoomer
bessere Hälfte von chrisle
bessere Hälfte von Ostwandlager
Friendsofmine
OIRAM
headshok92
barbarissima 

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi_tool (27. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> mein rad hat heut wieder das knarzen (laut!) für sich entdeckt...ich komm nicht zum kurzfristig ruhig stellen, also warne ich euch mal vor und hoffe auf verschonung vor der steinigung!



- da vorne geht's zur Steinigung
- ist etwa Weibsvolk anwesend
- jeder nur einen Stein
- JEHOVA

:-=


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2011)

hüte dich guido! nicht an meine lager  und an mich auch nicht!


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Juli 2011)

Nur noch einmal schlafen  ... mal abgesehen vom Büroschlaf .


----------



## jan84 (28. Juli 2011)

Packt jemand der campenden nen Pavillion oÄ mit ein ? Die Wettervorhersage ist ja ein kleines Träumchen, gerade für morgen. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Cortina (28. Juli 2011)

Geplant isses, ich weiß nur nicht ob ich den noch reinbekomme, im Zweifelsfall lass ich die Frau zu Hause


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Juli 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage ist ja ein kleines Träumchen, gerade für morgen.



 'en Albträumsche is des ... Rääsche, Rääsche, Rääsche   ...


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2011)

ah mir fällt aber grad ein traum ein! ein pavillon für alle reicht eh ned! ich muss gleich mal jemanden gaaanz nett fragen  (noch platz im auto,jan?)


----------



## Deleted35614 (28. Juli 2011)

Dieser Wetterbericht ist eigentlich für unsere Gegend sehr treffend:
http://wetter.vol.at/vorarlberg/sibratsgfaell/
und der auch:
http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/wetter/mittelfristprognose_1.119.html
da die nord- und Ostschweiz

Viel Spass euch in Füssen


----------



## jan84 (28. Juli 2011)

Jo, Platz ist im Auto ausreichend .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (28. Juli 2011)

So mir san au am packe.

Das wischtischste hab ich mal vorbereitet.





Stefan


----------



## LittleBoomer (28. Juli 2011)

Ein Billiard-Tisch ? Was hast Du denn für ein Auto ?


----------



## Thomas-Taunus (28. Juli 2011)

Tach ... Also der "Idsteiner (extern AMS 125)"
Bin ich ... 

Bis morgen ... 
Gruß / Thomas


----------



## mtblukas (28. Juli 2011)

Heut das Bike noch schön Putzen und einstellen


----------



## jan84 (28. Juli 2011)

Mhhhh zu faul zum Speichenwechsel, zu faul zum Putzen und zu faul zum Reifenwechsel... Da müssen Rad und bei den Reifen meine Beine  durch...


----------



## mtblukas (28. Juli 2011)

Ich ehrlich gesagt auch  egal das muss ich jetzt machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (28. Juli 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> 'en Albträumsche is des ...  ...



*ja Kruzifix..
kann s den nedd oimol schön weddr soi wenn si scho d Herrschafde dr Cube-Gemoid driffd,
s kommd scho wiedr oi Gewidder








ob da oi Kischde Bir ausreichend ischd



.
.
grüße
beuze1*


----------



## barbarissima (28. Juli 2011)

*Und der Beuze tut schon mal probezelten **

** und vorfeiern 

 Super 

*


----------



## Cortina (28. Juli 2011)

OK beide Bikes im Caddy und den CUBE Pavillon.

Nachdem Stefan schon ein Kilo Kaffe mit hat und wir auch hab ich zur Kompensation die 15 Liter Cabernet Sauvignon Buddel eingeladen


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2011)

oke,wir haben hiermit zwei CUBE Pavillons 

btw.: hab gerade festgestellt, dass mein bruder mit meinem stuhl unterwegs ist  erbahmt sich jemand?

@jan: richtzeit?


----------



## jan84 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich hab zwei Stühle im Auto. Ich denke ich kann gegen 14-15 Uhr Feierabend machen, wäre also zwischen 15 und 16:30 bei dir. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2011)

oke, kuhl. mach dir keinen stress, wollte nur wissen ob 19 oder 15 uhr  (so von der richtung..)


----------



## Sirrah73 (28. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> hab gerade festgestellt, dass mein bruder mit meinem stuhl unterwegs ist



iiihh ... warum macht der das ?  Aber höflich formuliert ...


----------



## jan84 (28. Juli 2011)

Und ich fahr auchnoch mit mehreren Stühlen im Auto durch die Gegend...

Ich hab ihn mir eben verkniffen .

J


----------



## Andi 3001 (28. Juli 2011)

na wenn das das angepeilte niveau ist brauch ich viiiel abpfelschrole


----------



## kubitix (29. Juli 2011)

Moinsen,

es ist soweit:

*BIS NACHHER*





Susanne + Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juli 2011)

Gute Fahrt Ihr Beiden und allen anderen auch.

Wir haben fertig gepackt und gleich geht es dann auch los. Freuen usn schon auf das Treffen .

Joerg und Tina


----------



## barbarissima (29. Juli 2011)

*Wünsche allen Cubetrefflern ein geniales Wochenende und Sonne satt **

**Ich bin dann auch mal weg. Der Urlaub ruft 

 

 *


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juli 2011)

Wünsche ich Dir auch  und mit der Sonne satt, nehmen wir Dich beim Wort


----------



## Ostwandlager (29. Juli 2011)

*dann allen ein gutes ankommen, last euch durch den regen nicht abschrecken! *


*schönen urlaub bärbel *


----------



## Sirrah73 (29. Juli 2011)

Runter von der A3 und auf die A7 jetzt ...
Es kann nicht mehr weit sein ;-)


----------



## Firstkiller (29. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## cytrax (29. Juli 2011)

Schönes Würfeltreffen euch allen und dir Bärbel nen schönen Urlaub


----------



## jan84 (29. Juli 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Runter von der A3 und auf die A7 jetzt ...
> Es kann nicht mehr weit sein ;-)



Immer diese Smartphones . 

bis nachher (denke wir sind nicht vor 20 uhr unten), 
Jan


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Juli 2011)

Jan, bei uns heisst daß oben, unten seid ihr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tigerlyli (29. Juli 2011)

Ich wünsche euch allen ein angenehmes und sonniges Treffen  

Bärbel, dir einen schönen, erholsamen Urlaub  

Viele Grüße
Michele


----------



## jan84 (29. Juli 2011)

lipper-zipfel schrieb:


> Jan, bei uns heisst daß oben, unten seid ihr!



Guck mal auf ne Karte . Ich finde diese unsäglichen Begriffe wie "Norden" oder "Süden" sollten durch Oben und unten abgelöst werden .


----------



## Deleted 174217 (29. Juli 2011)

Tigerlyli schrieb:


> Ich wünsche euch allen ein angenehmes und sonniges Treffen
> 
> Bärbel, dir einen schönen, erholsamen Urlaub



 Dem gibt es meinerseits nichts hinzu zu fügen! Außer "und immer schön an die Fotos denken!"
Für die Daheim gebliebenen die einzige Möglichkeit - "teil zu haben!"

PS: 
Das Leben ist manchmal seltsam - ich hätte aufgrund der neuen "Arbeitszeitregelung" an sich Zeit gehabt,
da aber die spurin einen neuen Brötchengeber hat - muss diese das ganze Wochenende über arbeiten.
Hätte also eh nicht geklappt mit / bei uns - von der Entfernung her mal ganz abgesehen. 

Also - Fotos ----- *und* *vieeeeeeeeeellllll **Spaß* - Euch !!!


----------



## mtblukas (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habe jetzt noch mein bike "aufgepimpt" ich muss sagen das mit dem Kolben mobilisieren bei der Bremse bringt "EXTREM" viel -> hätte ich nich gedacht 

Meine Bike is startklar für die Berge 

Um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns eigentlich am Campingplatz?


----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juli 2011)

um dann wenn du da bist. hast du ne handy nummer von irgendwem, falls du uns aufm campingplatz suchst?


----------



## Cortina (29. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> um dann wenn du da bist. hast du ne handy nummer von irgendwem, falls du uns aufm campingplatz suchst?


So die ersten Gläser Rotwein sind geleert 

Tisch im Restaurant ist für 20.00 Uhr reserviert, hau rein Jan, haben hunger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andi 3001 (29. Juli 2011)

jan ist so eben losgefahren und in ner halb, dreviertel stunde bei mir. dann holen wir noch schnell den cube pavillon und dann gehts schnur straks, vermutlich durch viele staus zu euch


----------



## mtblukas (29. Juli 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> um dann wenn du da bist. hast du ne handy nummer von irgendwem, falls du uns aufm campingplatz suchst?



Nein ich habe keine Handy Nummer.


----------



## Cortina (29. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Nein ich habe keine Handy Nummer.


Wir sind auf dem Platz direkt am See.
Wenn ihr dort seid runter zum Wasser und immer dort entlang bis zum Cube Zelt.


----------



## mtblukas (29. Juli 2011)

Ich habe jetzt deine Handy Nummer vom andi. Wir sind in Schwangau im Hotel Weinbauer untergebracht...sollen wir dann wenn wir da sind so ca um 9 mal zum Campingplatz kommen?

Ich freu mich Lukas


----------



## Cortina (29. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt deine Handy Nummer vom andi. Wir sind in Schwangau im Hotel Weinbauer untergebracht...sollen wir dann wenn wir da sind so ca um 9 mal zum Campingplatz kommen?
> 
> Ich freu mich Lukas



Kommt vorbei wir sind direkt am Eingang im Restaurant.
Ruf kurz an, ich ruf Dich dann zurück.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)

Hoi ihr Lieben  wünsche euch ein schönes Wochenende, viel Spass und coole Trails 

Freue mich schon auf Bilder und Filme


----------



## OIRAM (29. Juli 2011)

*Wünsche Euch allen viel Spaß, coole Trails, ein geselliges beisammensein und schönes Wetter.

Nur noch drei Wochen, bzw. 20 mal Arbeiten, dann hab auch ich 2 Wochen Holiday.

Aber Euch soll das nicht kümmern, Fotos und Filme nicht vergessen.

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## mtblukas (29. Juli 2011)

wer filmt? Ich kann mit einer Digicam filmen..dass ist aber nicht wirklich was.


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)

andi hat doch ne filme


----------



## mtblukas (29. Juli 2011)

Schon mal gut...was für eine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)

GoPro


----------



## mtblukas (29. Juli 2011)

morgen werden wir es wissen...


----------



## mzaskar (29. Juli 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> So die ersten Gläser Rotwein sind geleert



wie um 15:28 schon die ersten Gläser Rotwein geleert  Ich dachte ihr wollt sportlich unterwegs sein 



 und nicht


----------



## Cortina (30. Juli 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich dachte ihr wollt sportlich unterwegs sein
> 
> 
> 
> und nicht


Und wie sportlich wir unterwegs waren, um Mitternacht waren die 15 Liter fast weg


----------



## mzaskar (30. Juli 2011)

Bei *dem* Sport bin ich, im Gegensatz zum Bergaufradeln, fit


----------



## RobyCrazy (30. Juli 2011)

Ma un raduno CUBE Italia-Germania?

Saluto tutti i Cubisti Tedeschi

: Wink: : Wink: : Wink:


----------



## Cortina (30. Juli 2011)

RobyCrazy schrieb:


> Ma un raduno CUBE Italia-Germania?
> 
> Saluto tutti i Cubisti Tedeschi
> 
> : Wink: : Wink: : Wink:


Grandeeeee Roby 
La prossima set ti faChiamo verdere le foto, ti dico solo, la tenda serviva


----------



## beuze1 (31. Juli 2011)

erste Bilder..

*1.IBC-Cube-Forumstreffen 2011 in Füssen

Anreisetag, was für ein schöner Empfang..




Schnell werden unauffällige Treffpunkte aufgebaut..








Die sich alsbald mit Technik begeistertem Publikum füllten




Bei naturbelassenen Getränken ergaben sich allerlei ernste Fachfragen WildWeibchen




Die offen und begeisternd aufgenommen wurden Thomas-Taunus, Sirrah73, Tina,




Bis in den frühen Morgen hinein  kubitix 




Der Nächste morgen brachte die Ernüchterung..
Dieser Sommer ist gar keiner..
Bei reichlich Regen tat eine Besprechung not..




Was machen bei diesem Wetter?




Verfolgt von kritisch fragenden Blicken mtblukas, Tina, Ago,
..



Ergriffen energische Personen die Führung Cortina




Und die Ersten folgten tapfer zu ihren Rädern




Begnadete Sportler




Und lustige Weibchen




Scharten eine Mutige, dem Unbilden des Wetters furchtlose Truppe um sich
jan84, Andi 3001




Um den Kampf mit den Elementen aufzunehmen..




So zogen Sie unaufhaltsam dahin, in eine ungewisse Zukunft..




Und waren nicht mehr gesehen an diesem Tag..

Doch keine Sorge, in kluger und weiser Voraussicht ließen Sie die Tapfersten 
und Mutigsten aus dem Schwabenland zurück um das Cube-Lager während Ihrer Abwesenheit zu schützen. Diese schwere und unangenehme Aufgabe wurde dankend angenommen und ausgeführt ...
bis das Bier alle war.. 





beuze1*


----------



## mzaskar (31. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen den tapferen Recken  

Drücke euch die Daumen für besseres Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OIRAM (31. Juli 2011)

*Danke auch, für die ersten bebilderten Eindrücke. 

Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle wieder gut im Basislager angekommen und keiner ist "Abgeschmiert", bei dem Regen.

Hat den der Beuze für entsprechende Nachbrennflüssigenergie gesorgt, nachdem die Objektbewachung unter den wiedrigen Umständen zur körperlichen Höchstleistung ausartete ? 

Aber ich denke mal, Er hat keinen Cube-isten im "trockenen" stehen lassen. 

Freu mich auf weitere Bilder... 

Schönen Gruss, Mario*


----------



## Dämon__ (31. Juli 2011)

Ooooh, das ist aber schade das ihr so schlechtes Wetter habt, ihr werdet trotzdem euren Spaß haben, es gibt ja genug zu erzählen bei den ganzen Touren die ihr alle schon gemacht habt.
Ich wünsche euch allen noch ein schönes WE und gute Heimreise.

PS: bei uns war es trocken...das musste noch raus


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Juli 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ooooh, das ist aber schade das ihr so schlechtes Wetter habt....


 Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. 
Aber hier wäre es nicht Anders gewesen - Regen, Regen, Regen.....
Nun kommt scheinbar die Sonne ganz wenig durch die Wolken - hoffe und 
wünsche Euch, dass Ihr das schon eher hattet!
Danke an Beuze für die ersten Eindrücke 
(Wer war die Frühstücksbrötchen holen? ) 
Euch Allen noch eine schöne Zeit - und bitte, bitte weitere Fotos. 
Die "Hierbleiber"  grüßen die Mutigsten......


----------



## fatz (31. Juli 2011)

sagt mal was geht den hier ab? ich haett in schottland bleiben sollen. da war's trockener und waermer.
noch viele gruesse an die wuerfeltreffer. hoffentlich war's wetter heute besser.


----------



## Rüssel__ (31. Juli 2011)

Schade das es Wetter so gegen euch war.....

An die Guide`s: Welche Tour / Touren hättet ihr denn so geplant gehabt??

Rüssel


----------



## mtblukas (31. Juli 2011)

Wohin jetzt mit den Bildern aus Füssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (31. Juli 2011)

Mach doch einfach einen neue Tread auf (CUBE´s im Urlaub)


----------



## mtblukas (31. Juli 2011)

Das lass ich mal jm. anderes machen.


----------



## Cortina (31. Juli 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Das lass ich mal jm. anderes machen.


Hau se erst mal hier rein und vor allem lass uns erst mal zu Hause ankommen  sind noch nicht mal in Trento


----------



## mtblukas (31. Juli 2011)

Wir sind schon EWIG da


----------



## cytrax (31. Juli 2011)

Na Bella Italia is schon ein stückchen weiter


----------



## Deleted 174217 (31. Juli 2011)

cytrax schrieb:


> Na Bella Italia is schon ein stückchen weiter


 
Gute Heimreise - wer noch unterwegs ist.


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Juli 2011)

so ich bin nu auch da...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/groups/view/109


alle bilder da rein ...und hier posten natürlich!


----------



## kubitix (31. Juli 2011)

Salve,

auch wir sind seit etwa einer halben Stunde zuhause angekommen. Da das Wetter heute etwas besser war, habe ich mich sofort unter die Dusche gestellt um einer Entwöhnung vorzubeugen.

Aus dem selben Grunde habe ich mir nun ein Fläschen Rotwein geöffnet und den PC eingeschaltet.

Wir sind schon eine Hammertruppe. Beuze, vielen Dank das und wie DU den ersten Bilderbeitrag vom Treffen eingestellt hast.

So gebt mir mal ein paar Minuten um die Bilder auf die Platte zu Kopieren und dann mal 3-4 raus zu suchen.

Stefan


----------



## mtblukas (31. Juli 2011)

dann muss ich auch mal ein paar rausuchen


----------



## Andi 3001 (31. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> und dann mal 3-4 raus zu suchen.
> 
> Stefan



ha ha


also hier brauchst mit bildern definitiv nicht sparen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (31. Juli 2011)

So mal eins von der heutigen Tour.


----------



## mtblukas (31. Juli 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> So mal eins von der heutigen Tour.


----------



## Sirrah73 (31. Juli 2011)

Halt ... Es sind noch nicht alle aus Fuessen weg. 
Wir Idsteiner halten hier noch die Stellungen
Thomas in den Buchinger Stallungen, Tina und ich im Wellnes und Spa Bereich.
Und heute Abend noch in einer urigen Gaststaette mit Enzian zum Nachtisch.

Gutes Naechtle aus Buchingen


----------



## kubitix (31. Juli 2011)

So, ich weiß das kommt jetzt "häppchenweise", aber ich hatte einen langen Tag.

Nur mal um euch auf den Geschmack zu bringen.

Was die Beiden da auf einem MTB machen ist ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Juli 2011)

Im 2ten Bild versetzt er das Hinterad in einer Spitzkehre, richtig?? Aber was macht er im ersten Bild?


----------



## mtblukas (31. Juli 2011)

Er versucht über den Stein zu fahren - wie auch immer...


----------



## kubitix (31. Juli 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Im 2ten Bild versetzt er das Hinterad in einer Spitzkehre, richtig?? Aber was macht er im ersten Bild?



Richtig im zweiten Bild setzt Andi in einer Spitzkehre um, im ersten Bild fährt Jan über einen kleineren Stein. Sind die Bilder so unscharf?

Spaß beiseite, wenn ich nur 50% von dem auf einem MTB könnte, was die Beiden können,

ich hätte MTB-Technisch keine Probleme mehr, nirgends!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. Juli 2011)

Konnte ja sein das er das Hinterrad über den Stein lupft oder das er den Stein zw. VR und Rahmen einklemmt und dann mit ihm weg hüpft


----------



## Cortina (31. Juli 2011)

*So wir sind nun auch da. Noch ein wenig schoppen am Brenner und schwups sind wir zu Hause.

Erst einmal ein GANZ großes Danke an alle Teilnehmer, Ihr wart der HAMMER 


Der Jüngste mit 15 und der älteste mit 50 in einer Truppe, ich dachte nie daß das gut geht und ich kann nur sagen es war SUPEEEEEEEER.

Ich sehe zwar in Italien im ganzen Jahr nicht soviel Regen wie ich in Füssen an einem Vormittag gesehen habe aber mit so einer Truppe unterwegs zu sein wahr ganz große Klasse 

Ein ganz besonderes Lob geht an unseren Lukas, unser Jüngster war immer ganz tapfer vorne mit dabei und das ohne Murren und Knurren 

Die Belohnung war eine Hammer spitzen Tour, bei der mit Sicherheit der ein oder andere was mit nach Hause genommen hat .....auch ich....fahre nie ohne GPS 

Die Fotographen werden die nächsten Tage die Bilder posten und ich lege mich nun schlafen.


Grüße
Guido*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (31. Juli 2011)

Ich stell jetzt noch 3 Bilder ein, dass war´s für heute erstmal. Die nächsten Tage ist ja noch ein bizzl Zeit für Bilder gucken!

Der "Flying Circus" oder wie alles begann.




Ich sach´s ja eine tolle "Truppe" und die Stimmung war sensationell!




MTB wieso geht´s eigentlich, irgendwie, irgendwo, immer NUFF?




BTW.
Wie heute Mittag in Füssen bequatscht, nach dem Treffen ist vor dem Treffen:

IBC Cube Forumstreffen 2012
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8578999#post8578999


----------



## WildWeibchen (31. Juli 2011)

gelöscht / Doppelpost


----------



## WildWeibchen (31. Juli 2011)

Auch von mir tausend Dank für dieses Wochenende. Für Geduld, Einfühlungsvermögen, Hilfsbereitschaft und vertrauensbildende Maßnahmen.




Berauschende Landschaft, tolle Touren, eine RundherumwohlfühlGemeinschaft, was braucht ein wildes Weibchen mehr zum glücklich sein.




Susanne


----------



## kubitix (1. August 2011)

WildWeibchen schrieb:


> Berauschende Landschaft, tolle Touren, eine RundherumwohlfühlGemeinschaft, was braucht ein wildes Weibchen mehr zum glücklich sein.



Mich wohl nicht.


----------



## jan84 (1. August 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Konnte ja sein das er das Hinterrad über den Stein lupft oder das er den Stein zw. VR und Rahmen einklemmt und dann mit ihm weg hüpft



Das trifft die Sache ganz gut, ich wollte Dinge tun die keinen Sinn, aber Spaß machen. Über den Stein drüber. Problem dabei ist halt nur, dass man zwangsweise (sehr massiv) aufsetzt...


Ansonsten schließ ich mich den "tolles Wochenende"-Aussagen ausnahmslos an . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Mich wohl nicht.



aber nutella 

ich kann auch nur alles gesagte voll und ganz bestätigen 


edit meint: ich geh jetzt zur abwechslung erst mal radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *So wir sind nun auch da. Noch ein wenig schoppen am Brenner und schwups sind wir zu Hause.
> 
> *


*

Das mache ich auch immer auf dem Weg von Corvarra zurück in die Schweiz *


----------



## Ostwandlager (1. August 2011)

*die ersten Bilder sehen ja schon mal Top aus....*


----------



## kubitix (1. August 2011)

IBC Mountainbike Forum  Cube Treffen Füssen ​ 29.  31.07.2011​ Teil 1​ 
  Die Wettervorhersage schlecht, die Berge hoch, Wege schlammig, der See kurz vor dem Gefrierpunkt,

  also genau die richtige Zeit für die Würfelaner vom Stamm der Unerschrockenen aufzubrechen.

  Der Häuptling Feuchter See rief zum großen PowWow




  Er hatte ein entsprechendes Reservat gefunden, der Ausblick ließ Hoffnung aufkeimen.




  In Augenschein genommen und für gut befunden




  Die Reittiere der Vorhut wurden schon mal zum Kriegstanz aufgestellt.




  Leider unterlief  uns dabei ein Fehler, unbeabsichtigt wurde daraus ein Regentanz, mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen.




  Getreu dem Motto: Ein Würfelaner ist völlig schmerzbefreit wurden entsprechende Vorbereitungen getroffen und der Kriegspfad betreten.




  Der Feind vom Stamm der Baiuwaren hatte sich in seinen Festungen verschanzt, für Spielchen haben wir aber keine Zeit und die Bauwerke kurzerhand umfahren.








  Wir sind Würfelaner und für höheres bestimmt! Also jetzt geht´s nuff, uff.

  Häuptling Feuchter See hatte kurzerhand noch eine List erdacht:
  Schwestern und Brüder, Immer der gelben Linie nach.




  Wo ist der Fehler?




  Auch wir hatten einen Fehler entdeckt und spontan den Reparaturrad einberufen.




  Das herrliche an solchen Kriegspfaden ist ja, nach nuff kommt nunner.




  Die Späher wurden vorrausgeschickt um die Lage zu erkunden.




  War man(n) sich nicht sicher wurden Stellen auch mehr als einmal begutachtet.




  Der Stamm folgte ihnen auf dem Reifen. Standesgemäß wurde Häuptling Feuchter See von seiner Leibgarde begleitet.




  Vorrausschauen ist wichtig auf dem Kriegspfad,




  aber mindestens genauso wichtig ist der Teamgeist.




  Es sind auch alle gut am ersten Etappenziel, dem Kanal le Grande des Plansee angekommen.




  [FONT="]weiter im zweiten Teil........................................[/FONT]


----------



## nen (1. August 2011)

Ostwandlager schrieb:


> *die ersten Bilder sehen ja schon mal Top aus....*


unterschreib


----------



## Ryo (1. August 2011)

Wow Kompliment! Die Bilder sehen echt top aus, da juckts einen richtig in den Beinen Hattet ihr die ganze Zeit nur Regen oder war der Wettergott zwischendrin mal gnädig? 
Ich glaub ich geh mal mein Bike suchen...


----------



## kubitix (1. August 2011)

IBC Mountainbike Forum  Cube Treffen Füssen ​ 29.  31.07.2011​ Teil 2​ 
  Beim Regentanz waren wir wohl etwas ungenau, was ein Glück. Sieht am zweiten Tag die Welt doch wieder besser aus.




  Ich will Waden sehen, hat Häutpling Feuchter See heute morgen noch gesagt.




  Unser Häuptling machte selbstverständlich mit, viel ist es zwar nicht, aber der gute Wille zählt.




  Warum bin ich gestern eigentlich nunner gefahren, wenn ich heute wieder nuff fahren soll, Männer...........




  So Ago wir üben jetzt auch mal, gemütlich biken!!!!!




  Also mir ist das zu langweilig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




  Es ist ja so, wenn man die Untertanen zu hart ran nimmt machen die vielleicht einen Uffstand.
  Wir haben einen schlauen Häuptling, der kennt sich aus. Motivation ist alles.




   1300Meter? Mein Navi sagt 1281 alles beschi..........................




  Da sitzt der Stamm nun, glücklich und zufrieden.




  Ehrlich Häuptling, der Kaiserschmarrn war nur so groß und ich hab ihn auch nicht ganz alleine gegessen.




  Auch der schönste Kriegspfad hat einmal ein Ende, also sattelt die Würfel wir rollen zurück.




  Das war also unser Bericht vom 1. IBC Mountainbike Forum´s Cube Treffen.
  Der Dank gilt in erster Linie natürlich den Hauptakteuren unseren WÜRFEL`N




  Aber was wären sie ohne...................






Wir sollten den Stamm schnellstens wieder zusammen trommeln.
  WildWeibchen und Kubitix



  Nachtrag für Häuptling Feuchter See


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2011)

DANKE DANKE für die viele mühe!  echt topbilder! und das schöne ist, dass es nicht die letzten sind!


----------



## buschhase (1. August 2011)

Also die Panorama-Fahrer-Parade find ich besonders gelungen.


----------



## dusi__ (1. August 2011)

sehr schönes foto, sah nach ner menge spaß aus 

nächstes jahr sind wir auch dabei


----------



## Deleted 174217 (1. August 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> Das war also unser Bericht vom 1. IBC Mountainbike Forum´s Cube Treffen.


 Kubitix 
Sehr gut erzählt    -  sehr gut "verkauft"    - und die Heimgebliebenen können nunmehr eine  mehr vergießen. Waren sie doch nicht dabei, als hier einmal mehr große Geschichte geschrieben wurde.
Toll..... das es Euch trotz des Wetters soooo gefallen hat.  Danke - für die bisherige Lagefortschreibung - sagt "Indianer Ostwind"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2011)

Ich kaufe mir auch wieder einCube, nur damit ich mitfahren darf


----------



## idworker (1. August 2011)

Ich finds auch Klasse und freue mich für Euch! Beim nächtsen Cube - Treffen wäre ich sehr gerne dabei.

VLG Uwe


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. August 2011)

Jungs und Mädels ... War das Geil 

Dem Regen getrotzt und dann noch eine super Tour gehabt. Schade das es bei mir am 2ten Tag nicht geklappt hat. Schei...benkleister, aber mein Knie hat mir da echt nen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Egal ... die Samstagstour war dafür der Oberhammer  

Das muss ne Fortsetzung geben.

Joerg und Tina


----------



## mzaskar (1. August 2011)

Schöne Bilder  dss Allgäu scheint, trotz der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit, ein schönes Plätzchen fewesen zu sein


----------



## kubitix (1. August 2011)

So noch ein kleines Schmankerl zum Schluß.

Unser Andi



ist schon Herzchen

Während unsereins die Landschaft genießt und Foto´macht.




Schnappt er sich den Jan und erörtert wie sie nun da runter kommen.




So wird´s dann wohl gehen, und ich bin mir sicher das sie das irgendwann mal machen werden. Wenn sie wieder in der Gegend sind und der Tag nicht ganz so weit fortgeschritten ist.




Stefan


----------



## Cortina (1. August 2011)

*Oh man Stefan, ich will zurück nach Füssen, meinetwegen darfs auch regnen 

So eine Truppe hab ich noch nicht erlebt die trotz des Wetters so entschlossen zusammenhält 

Von mir gibts nur ein Bild von der Hinfahrt (die Jungs kamen scheinbar grad vom Lago)




und der Rückfahrt:




Grüße
Guido
*


----------



## Andi 3001 (1. August 2011)

ich weiß nicht was ich schreiben soll
super schmankerl und alles rund um..einfach


----------



## mtblukas (1. August 2011)

35 Dateien werden hochgeladen....


----------



## LittleBoomer (1. August 2011)

ich warte....

@all Treffler:  Ich freue mich für Euch, dass es Euch allen - trotz Mistwetter - offensichtlich so viel Spaß gemacht hat.

Tolle Fotos bisher. Will mehr !! 

Leider konnte ich es zeitlich nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.
Wer weiß, vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.....

Liebe Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblukas (1. August 2011)

Bilder sind hochgeladen jetzt geht's los 

Erster Morgen wo ist das Schloss Neuschwanstein?





Im Regen Nebel und sonst was kann man es erahnen:





Doch wir haben keine Angst vor dem Regen.





Die schönen Cube's und Trek's













Fahrtechnik Training mit Jan und Andi.













Ein wirklich schöner Trail.









Berge gibt's hier auch 





 





Wie hieß dieser wunderschöne See nochmal? 









See+Trail+Berge+besser werdendes Wetter-> was gibts besseres? 













Wakelbrücke 





Am zweiten Tag war das Wetter VIEL besser 













Fremde Bikes  





Also ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen ich fand das Treffen echt geil 

Was soll man noch mehr sagen einfach nur geil  

2012?...Leider kein Cube mehr...


----------



## Sirrah73 (1. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> 2012?...Leider kein Cube mehr...


Und ??? See you 2012 

Btw: Super Bilder Lukas ! Meine wandern morgen ins Forum.


----------



## blutbuche (1. August 2011)

tolle bilder von allen - besonders das "cube u. besitzte dahinter - bild "gefällt mir  scheint ja echt schön gewesen zu sein


----------



## mtblukas (1. August 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Und ??? See you 2012
> 
> Btw: Super Bilder Lukas ! Meine wandern morgen ins Forum.



Ich freu mich auf deine Bilder 

Ich mach einfach ein rießen CUBE Aufkleber drauf


----------



## Cortina (2. August 2011)

Super Lukas und Du kannst nächstes Jahr auch mit dem Scott kommen, das gilt auch für Stefan und sein Nikolaus, die Aufkleber heb ich so lange auf 

Super Fotos wenn auch bei der Biene der Fokus nicht saß 

...und jetzt warten wir auf die Bilder von Krieger "Heißer Lago" 


EDIT sagt zu Lukas der See heißt Plansee.


----------



## kubitix (2. August 2011)

Moin Lukas,

schöne Aufnahmen, du warst also nicht nur mit den Beinen fleißig. Richtig, wir haben keine Angst vor dem Regen, deine Eltern hätten aber ein bizzl besseres Wetter verdient gehabt oder? Ist schon Prima wenn man solche Eltern hat. Wir sind da ganz ander´s wenn wir unseren Spaß haben wollen lassen wir unsere Tochter immer schaffe.

Übrigens sau das Scott richtig ein und putz es bis 2012 nicht mehr, dann merkt´s doch keiner. Beim Stefan kann man eh nicht erkennen was das heißen soll, sieht immer so´n bissi aus wie der Rettungswagenaukleber auf der Motorhaube.

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (2. August 2011)




----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

Morgen. Danke erstmal für das Lob.

Am Sonntag war es ja dann auch für meine Eltern schön also den hat's auch gefallen.

Dann steht dem Treffen 2012 ja nichts mehr im Weg  Wo kann man Cube Sticker kaufen?


----------



## cytrax (2. August 2011)

mtblukas schrieb:


> Wo kann man Cube Sticker kaufen?



Hier: http://www.bikesdecals.com/cube-decals-kit-black-p-650.html http://www.bikesdecals.com/cube-decals-kit-black-p-650.html


----------



## jan84 (2. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir auch wieder einCube, nur damit ich mitfahren darf



Habs trotz Trek überlebt .


----------



## Ostwandlager (2. August 2011)

*schöne Bilder....*


----------



## buschhase (2. August 2011)

Ma sowas ganz anderes:
Andi, ist das eigtl Absicht, dass deine Shinguards zu kurz sind? Ich mein genau da, wo meine die größten und dicksten Macken ham, hast du ja nix. 

Gruß
Nico


----------



## kubitix (2. August 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Meine wandern morgen ins Forum.



Jörg antwortet seit 2h auf den Fred Cube Forumstreffen 2011!

Bilder, ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## mtblukas (2. August 2011)

hast noch 1 Stunde und 20 min Zeit


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. August 2011)

So meine lieben Cubisti ...

Teil 1

frisch angekommen in Füssen.




Erstmal wurde das Zelt eingeweiht ... es sollte uns ja vor der Sonne schützen bzw. dem Regen der noch kommen wird.




Bevor alle anderen kommen, mustes Guido natürlich erstmal seinem Campingsplatzhobby fröhnen ... Schrauben 




Technik wurde diskutiert, Bike Abenteuer erzählt, Kutschfahrten erklärt und vieles mehr.




Interessierte Zuhörer gab es einige in der Runde.




Hör mal Guido, musst Du nicht noch die Riesenarschbombe für Stefan (Mzaskar) im See platzieren ?




Ja, während Guido den See leer planschte, wurden die ein oder anderen Wheelies geübt .




Nach und nach sind dann auch alle eingetrudelt ... und der Hunger hat uns dann in die Gaststätte getrieben .








Nach dem Essen ging es aber wieder zurück ins Cube Basislager ... Cheffe hat nämlich lecker Wein aus Italien dabei .




Und mit der Traubenstärkung ließ sich dann noch lange fachsimpeln.




Dann kam der nächste Morgen ....


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. August 2011)

Teil 2 

Dann kam der nächste Morgen ...

Regen, sehr viel Regen. Ich erspar uns mal die Erinnerung.

Rechtzeitig zu den Trails klarte es aber auf. Der Regen war abgezogen und es wurde trocken. Der Trailspaß kann beginnen.








Während sich Tina die nassen Trails noch etwas skeptisch anschaut ...




... ist der Jan schon beim Faxen machen.




Der Andi macht es ihm nach ...




um sich dann rasant in die Kurve zu legen.




Aber auch Cheffe lässt keine Wurzel aus.




Die auch Jan ...




... und Andi im Fluge nehmen.




Stefan zeigt uns mal, wie das im Enduro-Stil funktioniert.




Immer steiler wurde es im Trail.




Und Lukas, der Jüngste im Bunde, hat mal dem ein oder anderen von uns gezeigt wie es geht.




Was der Jan und Andi uns da gezeigt haben, war schon echt spektakulär.




Aber leider geht auch der schönste Trail zu Ende ...




Aber ... das war noch lange nicht alles für den Tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sirrah73 (2. August 2011)

Teil 3

Aber ... das war noch lange nicht alles für den Tag.

am Plansee gab es erstmal das Cube Forumsfoto. Und bei jedem Meisterbild steht auch immer ein Meisterknipser hinter der Knipse.




Ja, das passiert wenn man nicht rechtzeitig bremst. Da schaut Cheffe dann schonmal in die Röhre .




Am Planseetrail hatten dann alle ihren Spaß.








Stefan und Susanne sind auch gleich da.




Erst noch Ago ...




Und da ist auch Susanne ...




...eng verfolgt von Stefan.




Cheffe am See.




Kurze Rast ...




















Auch Schotter will gut gefahren werden ... so wie uns das Stefan hier zeigt.




Über wackelige Brücken ging es dann noch und tiefe Täler ...




... bevor es dann zum Basislager ging. Der Hunger hatte sich nämlich eingestellt.




Nach einem opulenten Mahl, wurde dann Abends wieder gefachsimpelt und die Erlebnisse des Tages ausgetauscht.




Leute, es war schön mit euch. Jederzeit wieder .

Gruß aus Eschenhahn


----------



## Sirrah73 (2. August 2011)

Teil 4

So, habe mal die Höhenmeter und Entfernung für die Tour aus GTA rausgezogen. Für die aus Buchingen gestarteten 69,8 km bei 1813 hm (GPS Daten).

Das barometrische hatte erheblich weniger gezeigt ca. 1200 hm, aber bei dem Wetter trau ich dem barometrischen nicht so recht.

Sonntag, das Wetter ist besser. Aber mit euch biken, ohne Regen ??? No way . Da müsst ihr ohne mich los.




Leider war das nicht der Grund ... mein Knie macht zicken (Laut Arzt Kapselreizung , 3 Wochen, dann soll gut sein).




Da laufen ging, haben wir mal den Buchberg unter die Lupe genommen. Trails wären hier genug gewesen.




Alles schön wurzelig mit netten Stufen.




Das war auch zu Fuß dann echt offroad.




Auf dem Weg zurück ins Tal, haben uns dann die Gleitschirmflieger begleitet.




So gerne wäre ich mit euch den Sonntag auch noch mitgefahren. Aber war halt nun mal so. Aber das Wandern hat uns auch Spaß gemacht. Und danach haben Tina und ich uns noch schön bei Sauna, Dampfbad und Schwimmen entspannt.
Abends ging es dann mit Thomas in eine urige Gaststätte in Buchingen wo es zu fairen Preisen echt Gutes gab .

Gutes Nächtle


----------



## kubitix (2. August 2011)

Hallo Jörg,

na da hat sich das warten doch gelohnt!

Das war so ein Wochenende da denkt man noch lange dran. Ich sach ja immer wieder das Leben ist goi...........................

PS: Wen ich das richtig sehe, ist das auf dem letzten Bild ein Skywalk Tequila3. Das weiß der Guido aber besser!


----------



## barbarissima (3. August 2011)

WOW 

 Klasse Bilder mit extrem hohem Neidpotential 



Bin dann mal wieder weg


----------



## Landus (3. August 2011)

Ach wie geil Mal sehn, vielleicht binn ich nächstes jahr auch mit am Start, soweit ich bis dahin noch Cube fahr. Man wird sehen...


----------



## Cortina (3. August 2011)

*Kompliment Jörg  

Super Fotos von einem sehr sehr schönen Wochenende, sieh zu dass Du wieder auf die Beine kommst damit am Lago alles klappt !!!*


----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Kompliment Jörg
> Super Fotos von einem sehr sehr schönen Wochenende, sieh zu dass Du wieder auf die Beine kommst damit am Lago alles klappt !!!*


besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können....gute Besserung!

btw: Bin ich froh nicht mit dabei gewesen zu sein - so viel Wurzeln im Weg...
       Die finde ich hier in 2 Tagen nicht - da wäre ich ja völlig überfordert...


----------



## mtblukas (3. August 2011)

Super Fotos....Ich will nochmal


----------



## Cortina (3. August 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> btw: Bin ich froh nicht mit dabei gewesen zu sein - so viel Wurzeln im Weg...
> Die finde ich hier in 2 Tagen nicht - da wäre ich ja völlig überfordert...



Spuri, mal Butter bei die Fische (sagt Ihr da oben doch so ) glaubst Du ehrlich dass die Wurzeln Dein größtes Problem gewesen wären oder eher die 1000hm bei durschnittlich 15% Steigung 

Tschuldigung aber bei so einer Steilvorlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 174217 (3. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Spuri, mal Butter bei die Fische....


Sag ich nicht.... *Mist, hat das Ablenkungsmanöver nicht geklappt.  *
 - ich gehe trainieren......


----------



## Sirrah73 (3. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> *Kompliment Jörg
> 
> Super Fotos von einem sehr sehr schönen Wochenende, sieh zu dass Du wieder auf die Beine kommst damit am Lago alles klappt !!!*



Ich und mein Knie geben sich alle Mühe. Ich stinke hier schon die ganze  Bürobude mit Pferdesalbe voll. 

A propos Pferdesalbe: Sache mal Wildweibchen, hast Du Dir Deine aus Stefans Auto wieder rausgeholt, oder ist die ihm im BMW schon bei Sonneneinstrahlung explodiert  ?


----------



## mzaskar (3. August 2011)

Super Bilder  nächstes Jahr bin ich dabei


----------



## Cortina (3. August 2011)

Spuri glaub mir wir haben an Dich gedacht und an den Stefan auch, zwar mehr am Abend beim Rotwein  aber eines Tagen fahren wir alle mal zusammen  und da freu ich mich drauf


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (4. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Super Bilder  nächstes Jahr bin ich dabei


 Klasse Buildli, macht richtig Lust.
Leider gings bei mir nicht, dieses Jahr.
Vielleicht macht ihr in 2012 nochmals sowas.
Greez vom Schwarzwald, Rolf


----------



## Deleted 174217 (4. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> Spuri glaub mir wir haben an Dich gedacht und an den Stefan auch, zwar mehr am Abend beim Rotwein  aber eines Tagen fahren wir alle mal zusammen  und da freu ich mich drauf


  Lass uns lieber gemeinsam fahren - zusammen gibt bestimmt Schrott - nach dem vielen Rotwein! 
Geb's Gott - dass Du Recht behältst.....schee wär's schon.....
Danke - für 's an Uns denken.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (5. August 2011)

Mahlzeit,

so ich muß jetzt mal was los werden, was ich mit Guido am Treffen schon mal erörtert hatte. Die Alpen werden m.E. völlig überschätzt, ist ja eigentlich auch nicht mehr als eine Mittelgebirgslandschaft. Klar stehen da andere absolute Höhen auf dem Bikecomputer oder Navi, aber man fängt ja auch um einiges höher an.

Hier mal ein Vergleich von 2 getrackten Höhenprofilen, eins vom Treffen, Tour am Samstag - Bannwaldsee/Neuschwanstein/Schützensteig/Plansee. Das andere von heute im Odenwald - Kaiserturm/Morsberg/Böllstein/Otzberg




60KM bzw. 65KM / 1344HM bzw. 1400HM, wie ich beim Treffen schon bemerkt habe sind die Alpen doch eher Flach.


----------



## jan84 (5. August 2011)

Naja wir waren ja 
a) nicht wirklich in dem Alpen sondern nur am Rand und haben 
b) ja ne gesellschaftlich orientierte Kaffeefahrt (*duckundweg* ) gemacht...

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Cortina (6. August 2011)

Puhhh dieses ewige rauf und runter  kann man sich nicht mal entscheiden, einmal gescheid nuff und dann runner 

Außerdem ist bei uns die Luft dünner und runter ist anstengender 

....by the way


----------



## Dämon__ (6. August 2011)

Wie wäre es denn zum Vergleich das nächste Cube Treffen im Mittelgebirge abzuhalten z.b. Pfälzer Wald, dann werden wir sehen was schwieriger ist.

dort scheint bestimmt auch die Sonne...


----------



## mzaskar (6. August 2011)

Oh Gott, im Mittelgebirge .... dort gibt es doch keine Lifte für' s hoch


----------



## Dämon__ (6. August 2011)

Stefan für dich lass ich mir dann was einfallen


----------



## andi_tool (6. August 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Oh Gott, im Mittelgebirge .... dort gibt es doch keine Lifte für' s hoch



Helilifting? -


----------



## Andi 3001 (7. August 2011)

so bin nu auch wieder zuhause. DANKE nochmals an alle bildermacher! so nach ner woche jörgs fotos zu sehen...

@buschhase: ähm ja, absicht. die knie sind gefährdet! schienbein ist bei klickies relativ safe..


----------



## Sirrah73 (7. August 2011)

Andi 3001 schrieb:


> so bin nu auch wieder zuhause.



Ja Andi ... nach einer Woche wieder zu Hause aus Füssen. Hat Dich der Jan ohne Fahrrad und Schuhe kurz nach Füssen aus dem Auto geschmissen  und Du bist die ganze Strecke nach Nussloch gerobbt  ? oder seit ihr statt nach Hause noch schnell Richtung Lago, Saalbach oder sonstige Alpine Leckerbissen abgebogen ... .

Schön das die Fotos gefallen haben.


----------



## jan84 (7. August 2011)

Warum sind wir eigentlich den Weg von Jörgs fotos nicht gefahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubitix (7. August 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Warum sind wir eigentlich den Weg von Jörgs fotos nicht gefahren ?



weil ihr an jeder Kreuzung zu lang über rechts oder links diskutiert habt?


----------



## Cortina (8. August 2011)

meine Schuld...

...wir sind eben zur Kenzenhütte und nicht zur Buchenberghütte, wäre eine sehr kurze Tour gewesen und wollte eben auch was einfaches für nicht Trail Fahrer dabei haben 

...wusste ja nicht dass in der Gruppe nur Profs sind


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. August 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn zum Vergleich das nächste Cube Treffen im Mittelgebirge abzuhalten z.b. Pfälzer Wald, dann werden wir sehen was schwieriger ist.
> 
> dort scheint bestimmt auch die Sonne...



Ich liebe ja den PW, aber selbigen als Mittelgebirge zu bezeichnen ist schon etwas übertrieben.  Offiziell ist der gar kein Gebirge.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## Dämon__ (8. August 2011)

Noch Fragen?


----------



## LittleBoomer (8. August 2011)

nö, keine Fragen mehr. Der PW steht ja nicht in der Liste 
Im Gegenteil: Schau Dir mal die Grafik an.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nordpfälzer_Bergland

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## kubitix (8. August 2011)

Cortina schrieb:


> meine Schuld...


nö



Cortina schrieb:


> ...wir sind eben zur Kenzenhütte und nicht zur Buchenberghütte,


und warum sind wir zur Kenzenhütte, weil´s da den besseren Kaiserschmarrn gibt, gell Jan, man kann halt nicht alles haben.


kubitix schrieb:


> Ehrlich Häuptling, der Kaiserschmarrn war nur so groß und ich hab ihn auch nicht ganz alleine gegessen.






Cortina schrieb:


> ...wusste ja nicht dass in der Gruppe nur Profs sind



nochmal nö


----------



## Andi 3001 (8. August 2011)

Sirrah73 schrieb:


> Ja Andi ... nach einer Woche wieder zu Hause aus Füssen. Hat Dich der Jan ohne Fahrrad und Schuhe kurz nach Füssen aus dem Auto geschmissen  und Du bist die ganze Strecke nach Nussloch gerobbt  ? oder seit ihr statt nach Hause noch schnell Richtung Lago, Saalbach oder sonstige Alpine Leckerbissen abgebogen ... .
> 
> Schön das die Fotos gefallen haben.



neein, jan hätt mich nie rausgeschmissen  war doch noch ne woche in fr zum biken


----------



## Sirrah73 (8. August 2011)

Mein Neid mit Dir !


----------



## kaktusflo (12. Oktober 2011)

Super Bilder  macht Lust auf mehr! 

Beim nächsten Treffen wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (13. Oktober 2011)

Gutes Stichwort, es wird kalt, man kann anfangen zu planen.*

grüße,
Jan

*Diese Italiener die Berge zum Skifahren vor der Tür haben haben da natürlich besseres zu tun .


----------



## kubitix (13. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort, es wird kalt, man kann anfangen zu planen.



äh würde, bzw. hatte ich ja schon mal angefangen. ABER

wo ist der Cube Forumstreffen 2012 Fred????????????????????

entweder isch bin blind, oder es is fort


----------



## Deleted 174217 (13. Oktober 2011)

kubitix schrieb:


> wo ist der Cube Forumstreffen 2012 Fred????????????????????entweder isch bin blind, oder es is fort


 Vielleicht etwas kurzsichtig..... 
Dagegen verschreibe ich mal 
Augentropfen 
Na dann! Der Planung steht nichts mehr im Weg


----------



## kubitix (13. Oktober 2011)

spurhalter schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas kurzsichtig.....



Eher Tomaten auf den Augen, danke für die "Erleuchtung".


----------



## Cortina (13. Oktober 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> .....Diese Italiener die Berge zum Skifahren vor der Tür haben haben da natürlich besseres zu tun .



Genau, nix besseres als Haus ausbauen   ABER zum CUBE Treffen 2012 bin ich fertig, versprochen


----------



## jan84 (13. Oktober 2011)

Damit wäre die Herberge ja auch geklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cytrax (14. Oktober 2011)

Spitze  war schon länger nicht mehr in BELLA ITALIA


----------

